# Teen Leaves Suicide Note on Tumblr



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 30, 2014)

> From Laverne Cox's historic Emmy nomination and revolutionary Time magazine cover, to Laura Jane Grace and Against Me!'s triumphant Transgender Dysphoria Blues, 2014 has been a groundbreaking, glass ceiling-shattering year for the transgender community. But the opposition, prejudice and ignorance the trans community continues to face was highlighted once again in a tragic note left by a 17-year-old trans teen, Leelah Alcorn, who committed suicide over the weekend.
> 
> Related CeCeMcDonald
> The Transgender Crucible
> ...


http://www.rollingstone.com/culture...ans-girls-heartbreaking-suicide-note-20141230
Tumblr's most powerful attack yet


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 30, 2014)

Good fucking riddance


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Dec 30, 2014)

why didn't he sell all his belongings and donate it himself before committing suicide instead of expecting others to do all the work for him while getting nothing in return

oh right, because you don't have to worry about actually doing things you pretend to give a shit about when you're dead


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 30, 2014)

and...                    .


----------



## SLB (Dec 31, 2014)

afgpride said:


> why didn't he sell all his belongings and donate it himself before committing suicide instead of expecting others to do all the work for him while getting nothing in return
> 
> oh right, because you don't have to worry about actually doing things you pretend to give a shit about when you're dead



tbh, doesn't really sound like someone who quite understands the legality of goods transfers



> Alcorn wrote that she wanted 100 percent of the things she legally owned to be sold, and for all the money, plus her bank assets, to be given to trans civil rights movements and support groups.



a true will would have fixed most of those issues, but she/he'd have to be of legal age iirc and be of sound state of mind. pretty big no on either, so other than dropping some clothes off at goodwill, not much to do there. and without receipts, i'm guessing no proof of the legality of either.

so from the mindset of a teen ready to kill themselves (gruesomely i might add) i'm guessing this all boils down to thinking a simple suicide note can remedy all of that. 

seems like a weak understanding rather than apathy being feigned as sincerity to me.


----------



## Island (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> Good fucking riddance


Somebody commits suicide because they were forced into conversion therapy and completely rejected by their own parents and you think that's good?

A _child_ died. Just plain sick, man.


----------



## Capt. Autismo (Dec 31, 2014)

Dumb bitch.


----------



## Jagger (Dec 31, 2014)

Come on, guys, how's this 'good news' at all?


----------



## Sarry (Dec 31, 2014)

To be the devil's advocate: is that the whole story? 
Because it feels incomplete, and done so for attention rather than anything else.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Island said:


> Somebody commits suicide because they were forced into conversion therapy and completely rejected by their own parents and you think that's good?
> 
> A _child_ died. Just plain sick, man.



If you commit suicide and you're not terminally ill you're a piece of shit that would have been a burden on our population and gene pool.

I stand by my statement.


----------



## Island (Dec 31, 2014)

Sarry said:


> To be the devil's advocate: is that the whole story?
> Because it feels incomplete, and done so for attention rather than anything else.


You can read the suicide note straight from her blog, .

According to the note, her parents sent her to conversion therapy which still hasn't been outlawed in Ohio and pulled her from school when she came out as gay. There's not really much else to it. It's another case of a transgender child being forced into conversion therapy, something which is being outlawed across the West and being compared to _torture_.



WAD said:


> If you commit suicide and you're not terminally ill you're a piece of shit that would have been a burden on our population and gene pool.
> 
> I stand by my statement.


"I'm happy that a child died."

This is what you've just said.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Cry about it on tumblr.


----------



## SLB (Dec 31, 2014)

so it's only the suicide you object to, waddles?


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 31, 2014)

what else is there to object to?


----------



## SLB (Dec 31, 2014)

the fact that the individual was transgendered

lot of hateful folk out there, just making sure


----------



## Garfield (Dec 31, 2014)

I feel like an alpha male trapped inside a beta body.

unrelated but just wanted to say


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, I'm prejudiced against people too weak to live.

Which...shouldn't be a problem. 

In fact, isn't it the epitome of empathy?

If they feel like they should kill themselves, I feel like they should kill themselves.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 31, 2014)

Moody said:


> the fact that the individual was transgendered



a: who the fuck cares about that shit
b: WAD has been perfectly clear this entire thread about what he's saying

you're just looking for something to be offended about
get back to tumblr


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2014)

There will always be people that object to these life styles. Its unfortunate it has happened. At least in the west things are getting more progressive.


----------



## SLB (Dec 31, 2014)

who says i'm offended? genuine question with a genuine answer. his original statement of good riddance can actually flow either way, and given the sheer harshness of it i was just making sure it was the suicide and only that.

and actually... loads of people care about that shit. my second part thoroughly answered your "part a" question, deputy.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Why suicide though?


----------



## Plague (Dec 31, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Why suicide though?



From what I read, he wanted it to add to the number of suicides for Transgender people, so that non-transgender people would grow more aware and try and prevent it for others in the future.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 31, 2014)

The brain makes no differentiation between mental and physical pain.  Depression is as serious and debilitating a physical condition as many other serious illnesses and should not be trivialized by some moronic dickwad who flunked out of biology and chemistry and knows fuck-all about the subject in question.

To the brain and therefore the person, pain is pain, and when a person is convinced that their pain is without end, suicide is rational to them.

It is not the place of other people to judge whether or not their life was worth living or not; it wasn't your life and it wasn't your perspective.


Anyway, I think the fact that people can't even be bothered to use the proper pronouns when referring to her even after she is dead is telling enough.  I don't think I'd bother living my life in a world filled with assholes like that in her place.


----------



## Rain (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> If you commit suicide and you're not terminally ill you're a piece of shit that would have been a burden on our population and gene pool.
> 
> I stand by my statement.



You're an idiot.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuck this kid.....

Not even 18 and acting like your life is just struggle? You're a male in a  female body. Boo fucking hoo. You don't know anything about life right now. You're family pulled you out of public school, but you complained about being bullied in public school. sounds to me like your parents were looking out for you> Your mom said that it was a phase? that's what parents say, because newsflash. kids go thru phases. it might last, it might not. but  to think that your parents should immediately latch onto everything and ride out everything a kid does before they become an adult is asinine.

This kid (who I will refer to as a he, because he was born a he, and could have changed in in 2 months but took the bitch way out) complains that he wasnt allowed to use social media. Like that should be looked at as oppression. 8 years ago there wasn't even a myspace. Complains that he was taken out of public school, but complains he was bullied.

reality check. teenagers don't know shit. because they are teenagers. There is no teenager who isn't supporting themselves for a few years that knows anything about the real world. That is fact. Some kid who says that they know the world doesn't get better for them and offs themselves doesn't deserve sympathy.

Maybe it's because I did 10 years in the army, deployed 5 times, and know people who did things that affected them so bad they killed themselves, and know people who did even worse and still live with it, that my objectivity is a bit off. but any kid who kills themselves cause it's easier doesn't deserve any pomp or circumstance.


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 31, 2014)

Blitzomaru said:


> Fuck this kid.....
> 
> Not even 18 and acting like your life is just struggle? You're a male in a  female body. Boo fucking hoo. You don't know anything about life right now. You're family pulled you out of public school, but you complained about being bullied in public school. sounds to me like your parents were looking out for you> Your mom said that it was a phase? that's what parents say, because newsflash. kids go thru phases. it might last, it might not. but  to think that your parents should immediately latch onto everything and ride out everything a kid does before they become an adult is asinine.
> 
> ...





First of all, calm down 

Second, I don't think you understand how depression works... Most of what you said is true, for better or worse (Parents dismissing everything as a phase is stupid; Even if 95% it's a phase, the 5% should be on your mind because it's your son/daughter, family and responsability. And _*FUCK*_ dismissing anything as a phase because "god doesn't make mistakes" cuz fuck god  ) but people with depression are not going to see things that way.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

> Teen Leaves Suicide Note on Tumblr




Not to make fun or anything, really, this is as sad as it gets, but ... Isn't tumblr like ... Composed by people who leave suicide notes there all the time ? And people who cut themselves ?  Oh and feminists ?

And I'm not trying to make fun, I have a dear friend of mine that tried to kill herself and fits all the criteria above, I'm just shocked people are shocked by a suicide note on tumblr .

Anyways, fucking bad story man . And as I said in the other thread: I have no problems what so ever in people believing in god, for fuck's sake I'm not sure god doesn't exist either, but to do these kinds of things is the thing that makes me mad at religion . And no, I'm not saying that religion is only going to do bad things, clearly they do lots of good stuff, but I just hate how close minded people are when it comes to religion, I've seen people who are extremely smart, when it comes to religion they don't question and don't want to debate, they just want to follow .


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> If you commit suicide and you're not terminally ill you're a piece of shit that would have been a burden on our population and gene pool.
> 
> I stand by my statement.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Rain said:


> You're an idiot.



Classic cafe counter, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

No, he *is* right . You *are* an idiot .


----------



## Saishin (Dec 31, 2014)

Very sad story,probably the trasgender people in the LGBT community are the ones that suffer the most precisely because they have to fight with a sexual identity that they feel it is not belong to them but that even if they go under operation it can't be changed totally.


----------



## Zyrax (Dec 31, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Very sad story,probably the trasgender people in the LGBT community are the ones that suffer the most precisely because they have to fight with a sexual identity that they feel it is not belong to them but that even if they go under operation it can't be changed totally.


I am a unicorn trapped inside a Humans body
I am going to go through an operation and anyone who mocks me is a big poopie head 

>inb4 triggered


----------



## Arcana (Dec 31, 2014)

S_he_ was about to turn 18 and preparing to move out yet s_he_ gives up because s_he_ thinks the rest of her life is going to get worse.

Like Sarry said story feels incomplete why would she give up moments away from her plans to flourish and a new transition, where she could potentially be happy.  

Honestly suicide should of not be the answer.


----------



## olaf (Dec 31, 2014)

while I might feel bad for her struggle as a trans teen, walking in front of somone elses care just makes me angry

like what was she thinking "I can't live because ppl made my life shit so imma kill mysel in a away that will certainly make someone elses life shit"

fucking brilliant


----------



## Mael (Dec 31, 2014)

Saishin said:


> Very sad story,probably the trasgender people in the LGBT community are the ones that suffer the most precisely because they have to fight with a sexual identity that they feel it is not belong to them but that even if they go under operation it can't be changed totally.



Seems Rolling Stone is going lighter amidst being called out on feminist journalistic bullshit.

Christian therapy is complete rubbish, but mind you what they suffer is a mental disorder as compared to a more generic/physiological alteration such as homosexuality.  Kid needed some real professional help.

Kid's parents fucked up trying to do it by "God's way."  And God does make mistakes after all.  It's why we still have birth defects.


----------



## baconbits (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> If you commit suicide and you're not terminally ill you're a piece of shit that would have been a burden on our population and gene pool.
> 
> I stand by my statement.



The problem I have is that we have people who are catering to what is clearly a mental delusion.  "I feel like a girl trapped in a boy's body".  How would you know?  That's nothing but imagination hijacking reality.

Its a delusion to think that "I was meant to be born as X".  Its a delusion to think changing how you refer to yourself or surgery can fix this.  I can understand Lesbians, gays and bisexuals.  I cannot understand this, primarily because its not based on a free choice, its based off of a delusion.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 31, 2014)

so many hardasses in here


----------



## Mael (Dec 31, 2014)

Bacon with the full on cishetlord trigger.   x feels


----------



## Saishin (Dec 31, 2014)

Zyrax said:


> I am a unicorn trapped inside a Humans body
> I am going to go through an operation and anyone who mocks me is a big poopie head
> 
> >inb4 triggered


The horn you'll have will be just a fake plastic horn,you can be a real unicorn 



Mael said:


> Seems Rolling Stone is going lighter amidst being called out on feminist journalistic bullshit.
> 
> Christian therapy is complete rubbish, but mind you what they suffer is a mental disorder as compared to a more generic/physiological alteration such as homosexuality.  Kid needed some real professional help.
> 
> Kid's parents fucked up trying to do it by "God's way."  And God does make mistakes after all.  It's why we still have birth defects.


Indeed christian therapy is rubbish,but then how is possible that can exist a therapy based on religion?how can a family think to heal people with it? just take to a doctor then but oh well they are religious nuts,it's a waste of time to understand their mind.

Anyway not all the transgenders end up like that boy,I mean some are able to get over and live their lives happily without many problems.

I've took a look to her tumblr,she was talented in art,what a shame,I'm very sorry that she didn't make it.


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2014)

Stunna said:


> so many hardasses in here



That's what happens when idiots striving to impress their other idiot friends by being edgy voice their opinion.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No, he *is* right . You *are* an idiot .



Classic cafe counter, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 31, 2014)

It's sad to see that Gender Dysphoria is still not widely recognised and acknowledged by the public.

It's a biological disorder, not some choice that people make. 


WAD you're such an asshole sometimes


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Because someone I never knew killed themselves and I don't pretend to care with a latent false Messiah complex?

Yup, such an asshole for accepting someone's free will while also falling in line with Darwinist ideals


----------



## NW (Dec 31, 2014)

Fucking extremist Christian parents...


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> Because someone I never knew killed themselves and I don't pretend to care with a latent false Messiah complex?
> 
> Yup, such an asshole for accepting someone's free will while also falling in line with Darwinist ideals



By asshole I mean in the view of many, not how I see it

You seem like a true man that speaks his mind and I admire such candor


----------



## Mael (Dec 31, 2014)

lol said:


> It's sad to see that Gender Dysphoria is still not widely recognised and acknowledged by the public.
> 
> It's a biological disorder, not some choice that people make.
> 
> ...



Um, no.  It's a psychological disorder.


----------



## Juda (Dec 31, 2014)

Thats quite unfortunate for her.

Only strong people can withstand humanities evil tendency to hurt each other  . 

People have faced worst but yet are still living, her  torture pales in comparison to people in the middle east, africa or asia , she should've stayed alive and kept her fight . Dying will not make you a martyr .


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2014)

Suicide was definitely not the answer to the kid's problems, while the parents were in no way helpful there were outlets that lend a hand to young people with gender dysphoria. Before letting the parents know about a single thing, that should always be the first choice. Gen X and Baby Boomer parents just have a hard time adjusting to the changing social climate in general, something like this is just too much to expect from them. 

Also the method of suicide I definitely do not approve of. Whatever problems you're facing, it is just selfish to burden another person with that guilt of ending your life when they were just trying to go about their day.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> Because someone I never knew killed themselves and I don't pretend to care with a latent false Messiah complex?
> 
> Yup, such an asshole for accepting someone's free will while also falling in line with Darwinist ideals



No, the problem is not that you didn't care . Many people won't care about lots of issues, people die each and every day for lots of problems, from starving to being bullied and killing oneself . And it's the default " not to care " . The problem is when you are an insensitive friend like this one:



WAD said:


> Good fucking riddance



Oh, yeah, that's you .

If you don't wanna care, fine . If you don't want to discuss how we should try to reach people with depression, fine . If you don't want to discuss how chirstianity's homophobia constantly makes this kinda of things happen, fine .

But don't be an insenstive asshole .


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2014)

He doesn't care.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

No, he's an insensitive asshole, it's different .

I don't care about many threads here . I don't post in them .

Like " Famous actor in the USA dies at 80 years old " . I don't know who that person is, and I rarely will care, so I don't post anything, rather than " good riddance " .


----------



## Lurko (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> Good fucking riddance



You're an ass man seriously.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, I'm insensitive to all of the victim's friends and family who clearly come to this Chinese Cartoon site.

And since when do I not care? 

I just think selfish events like these are in fact, detrimental to their cause, no matter how altruistic they try to appear posthumously. More could have been accomplished if they lived and lobbied and fought.

Let me ask you, how much did you contribute to the battle of gender equality before this thread?

Get the fuck out of here with your faux indignation, poseur trash.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You're an ass man seriously.



Actually I'm a boobs man.


----------



## Juda (Dec 31, 2014)

I sorta lost all sympathy for this person after reading she forced someone to do it rather then doing it herself .


----------



## Gunners (Dec 31, 2014)

Unfortunate result, and I can't help but feel Tumblr as an outlet deserves a portion of the blame. The parents acted inappropriately, but I've noticed that these little social bubbles people enter on the internet further individuals' delusions. And, I'm not talking about her gender identity. 

People start forming unrealistic expectations based on the fanciful theories of political correctness they spout on the internet. They start conflating what would be ideal with what they actually expect from people; when they get a reality check, they can't cope with it.


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No, he's an insensitive asshole, it's different .
> 
> I don't care about many threads here . I don't post in them .
> 
> Like " Famous actor in the USA dies at 80 years old " . I don't know who that person is, and I rarely will care, so I don't post anything, rather than " good riddance " .



HE DUN CURR.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

> "I learned what transgender meant and cried of happiness. After 10 years of confusion I finally understood who I was.
> 
> even after the ban was lifted, she continued to feel alienated and depressed. Many of her friends had ditched her,
> 
> "Even if you are Christian or are against transgender people, don?t ever say that to someone, especially your kid. That won?t do anything but make them hate them self. That?s exactly what it did to me."



so basically this was caused by teaching kids that being "transgender" isn't a mental illness and it's something to tell all your friends who are DUTY BOUND to share this mental illness with you and agree that you're not really a dude

when you are

it had nothing to do with the "conservative christian" parents

if he had listened to them instead of the people on tumblr encouraging him that his delusions were a real thing then he wouldn't have alienated himself from everybody by telling them all this bullshit in the first place

cancr


----------



## Punished Pathos (Dec 31, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Unfortunate result, and I can't help but feel Tumblr as an outlet deserves a portion of the blame.



This


----------



## Wesley (Dec 31, 2014)

Good riddance.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 31, 2014)

where's the other half of the story

what about the kid's parents

we only hear from the kid's perspective

i'd like to know more


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> Yes, I'm insensitive to all of the victim's friends and family who clearly come to this Chinese Cartoon site.
> 
> And since when do I not care?
> 
> ...



Are you asking me this or just generally anyone who reads it ? I helped to raise funds for LGBT community here in Brazil quite some times(Donation), helped spread awareness of the badness of homophobia/transphobia, aside from things that I don't actually count as " helping ", like liking, subscribing and sharing videos that are anti-homophobia .

This is not a " I'm getting pissed now but I'll forget in some weeks " kind of situation, I'm actually concerned about it . I'm not 95% of the people that were all outraged by Amanda Todd's death and the very next week were picking on a some girl in their school because they heard rumors she did a blowjob for a guy .


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

but have you ever sucked a man's dick


----------



## Sarry (Dec 31, 2014)

Island said:


> You can read the suicide note straight from her blog, .
> 
> According to the note, her parents sent her to conversion therapy which still hasn't been outlawed in Ohio and pulled her from school when she came out as gay. There's not really much else to it. It's another case of a transgender child being forced into conversion therapy, something which is being outlawed across the West and being compared to _torture_.



But that still doesn't change what I said: that blog shows only what the kid was thinking, but it doesn't mean that's what actually happened. Even the article in the OP is just recapping the blog. The entire story is feels wholly biased and incomplete. 

We're not seeing the whole perspective. At all.






And also the whole blog feels like the kid was trying to get attention and maybe glorified more than actual help


> "Either I live the rest of my life as a lonely man who wishes he were a woman or I live my life as a lonelier woman who hates herself," wrote Alcorn. "There’s no winning. There’s no way out. I'm sad enough already, I don't need my life to get any worse. People say 'it gets better' but that isn't true in my case. It gets worse. Each day I get worse."
> .
> .
> .
> "The only way I will rest in peace is if one day transgender people aren’t treated the way I was. They’re treated like humans, with valid feelings and human rights. Gender needs to be taught about in schools, the earlier the better. My death needs to mean something. My death needs to be counted in the number of transgender people who commit suicide this year. I want someone to look at that number and say, 'That’s fucked up' and fix it. Fix society. Please." She signed the note, "(Leelah) Josh Alcorn."



I know the kid was depressed, but I am sure 100% there are groups/channels for depressed kids,  or kids with gender dysphoria. This kid just gave up and wasted his life.


----------



## Al Mudaari (Dec 31, 2014)

There's only men and women, male and female in this world. Only exception would be hermaphrodite, but they are born with those organs. 

It's a shame to commit suicide over what our perceptions lead to believe.


----------



## Mael (Dec 31, 2014)

Al Mudaari said:


> It's a shame to commit suicide over what our perceptions lead to believe.



Might wanna tell your Islamic buddies that too.


----------



## Al Mudaari (Dec 31, 2014)

Mael said:


> Might wanna tell your Islamic buddies that too.




Lmao, so ironic considering how many US soldiers commit suicide over depression


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

Al Mudaari said:


> It's a shame to commit suicide over what our perceptions lead to believe.



luckily his perceptions never led him to believe in allah :absolutelyharam


----------



## Al Mudaari (Dec 31, 2014)

brolmes said:


> luckily his perceptions never led him to believe in allah :absolutelyharam




Luckily? That's even more unfortunate for him


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 31, 2014)

from what i gather from the supposed facts

it sounds like

severe miscommunication and way too high expectations coming from the child


----------



## baconbits (Dec 31, 2014)

Mael said:


> Bacon with the full on cishetlord trigger.   x feels



No idea what this means, lol.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

brolmes said:


> but have you ever sucked a man's dick



As a matter of fact I did not, in the course of my life, sucked a dick . But if I ever do that I'll have no problems .



Al Mudaari said:


> There's only men and women, male and female in this world. Only exception would be hermaphrodite, but they are born with those organs.
> 
> *It's a shame to commit suicide over what our perceptions lead to believe.*




HOLY FUCK THIS IS HILARIOUS ! 

Seriously, when I read this I laughed a lot . A fucking lot . Thanks man .


----------



## Sarry (Dec 31, 2014)

Trinity said:


> from what i gather from the supposed facts
> 
> it sounds like
> 
> severe miscommunication and way too high expectations coming from the child





Trinity said:


> where's the other half of the story
> 
> what about the kid's parents
> 
> ...



I agree. This seems to be the more logical explanation to the article.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

Al Mudaari said:


> Luckily? That's even more unfortunate for him



luckily as in he didn't blow anyone up

the last thing we need is tumblr suicide bombers

it is also actually the thing we need most

funny how life works


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> As a matter of fact I did not, in the course of my life, sucked a dick . But if I ever do that I'll have no problems .



gay


----------



## Mael (Dec 31, 2014)

Al Mudaari said:


> Lmao, so ironic considering how many US soldiers commit suicide over depression



Not really.  Big difference between a mental/chemical imbalance that destructs your will due to trauma and then killing yourself and others because an imaginary man named Allah told you.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> Yes, I'm insensitive to all of the victim's friends and family who clearly come to this Chinese Cartoon site.



    



Mr. Black Leg said:


> As a matter of fact I did not, in the course of my life, sucked a dick . But if I ever do that I'll have no problems .



As someone who's actually sucked dick, you sound like an actual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

good 

all trannies should just kill themselves


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

brolmes said:


> gay



The word you're looking for is bi .



Deputy Myself said:


> As someone who's actually sucked dick, you sound like an actual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



In what sense of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ?

This sense:

[YOUTUBE]xGyKBFCd_u4[/YOUTUBE]

Or in the " gay " sense ?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

gay rights activists are all secretly gay


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

^ Nope .  Bi .


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 31, 2014)

half homo                                .


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

so ur gay ^ (use bro) leg
or bi as u say

u like to suck dick but tell me, wud u like it if bitches sucked ur dick?


----------



## peachybanchou (Dec 31, 2014)

It _is_ bad that he/she (really not sure) died, but committing suicide is cowardly as heck.Lots of people feel that way (especially teens with hormones) but suicide ? Nah. When you get kicked down, remember that and use it as a stepping stone. Don't kill yourself.


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I didn't say I wanted to . Nor that I will, I said that if I ever do that, I'd have no problems accepting it .
> 
> I'm not into men in that way, dude .



this level of denial

"dude i would have no problem sucking dick but i'm not gay i'm bi.. it's important that you understand i want to fuck women when i have this dick in my mouth.. it.. it's not gay"

"uh i mean no way bro i'd never suck a dick"



Mr. Black Leg said:


> But doesn't matter, if you want to think I suck cock, then so be it, so what a internet troll thinks something of me  ? I'm so much deeply offended .



why would you even think that could be offensive unless you think sucking dicks is bad

i knew it

the only reason you're so pro gay rights is to hide your own homophobia that you have about your own desire to suck dicks because you're afraid and ashamed


----------



## Gunners (Dec 31, 2014)

Is Babgrease Brome's dupe?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

yes he is


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Not actually .


can't believe you actually gave me a confident, serious answer

when it was actually a joke


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Is Babgrease Brome's dupe?



yes we are one and the same

using the latest dupe technology to evade bans


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 31, 2014)

You're about a 7.


Gunners said:


> Is Babgrease Brome's dupe?


No but they have virutally the same grammar so I can see how you'd reach that conclusion.

Thread was derailed, wish Bioness or Toro was here to make it more interesting.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Dec 31, 2014)

It won't make me popular to say so, but I gave literally zero fucks to begin with. I have no regard for people who commit suicide.

Then I read the article. Demanding that others fix society's problems and clean up the mess while doing nothing to that effect yourself, then taking the easy way out because life sucks.

I no longer give no fucks. I now give a negative amount of fucks. I am, in fact, owed fucks.

Good riddance to bad rubbish.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

brolmes said:


> this level of denial
> 
> "dude i would have no problem sucking dick but i'm not gay i'm bi.. it's important that you understand i want to fuck women when i have this dick in my mouth.. it.. it's not gay"
> 
> ...



Seriously, congrats brolmes you trolled me hard . You are the troll of the year 2014 . So, just to complete: No I'm not into dudes in that way . No I wouldn't suck a dick with my current mindset, I might change, not that there is a problem with doing it . I never actually had any male-to-male experience, I just see how men are also hot, but I'm not that into it . Maybe later I'll do like sucking dick and maybe later I prefer men over women . Still, not my current mindset .



babaGAReeb said:


> so ur gay ^ (use bro) leg
> or bi as u say
> 
> u like to suck dick but tell me, wud u like it if bitches sucked ur dick?



I feel that arguing with trolls is much like quicksand . The harder you do the faster you drown, so from now on, all answers will be : Yes .

Yes . 



Trinity said:


> can't believe you actually gave me a confident, serious answer
> 
> when it was actually a joke



Poe's law, buddy, I'm sorry, didn't mean to .



klad said:


> You're about a 7.
> 
> No but they have virutally the same grammar so I can see how you'd reach that conclusion.
> 
> Thread was derailed, wish Bioness or Toro was here to make it more interesting.



Yes . Also, I miss Bioness, he was a cool guy .


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

bitch sucking dick is straight yes

but why do u consider u sucking a dick to be bi?
u must be simultaneously fucking a bitch while sucking a dick for it to be bi

u have to be at least part gay to be bi dood


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes .


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I just see how men are also hot, but I'm not that into it . Maybe later I'll do like sucking dick



black leg there's nothing wrong with you thinking men are hot and contemplating sucking their dicks

i don't know why you're getting so defensive and upset about it or why you think you're being trolled

it's not something anybody could ever troll you with unless you think sucking dicks is bad in the first place and you're just a pretentious ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who jumped on the gay rights bandwagon because all the cool kids were doing it

and i don't want to believe that about you

so i just have to assume the reason the accusation offends you is because you have unresolved issues that make you uncomfortable with your sexuality

it's fine

you don't have to come out until you're ready


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

hmm ur name mr black leg

would u like it if a black man shoved his leg up ur ass?

dat turns u on doesnt it?
admit it! u gay


----------



## eHav (Dec 31, 2014)

klad said:


> Thread was derailed, wish Bioness or Toro was here to make it more interesting.



what happened to them anyway?


----------



## brolmes (Dec 31, 2014)

probably arrested


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

brolmes said:


> black leg there's nothing wrong with you thinking men are hot and contemplating sucking their dicks
> 
> i don't know why you're getting so defensive and upset about it or why you think you're being trolled
> 
> ...



Last time I'm going to respond you seriously: you are trolling because I said that no, I do not feel like sucking dicks, and no if I did like doing that it wouldn't be a problem .

While you insist in saying otherwise . I'm not offended by it, because I don't care if you think I'm sucking dicks, and even if I was, it would be all cool . 

Your trolling is not offending, it's simply not saying the truth .



babaGAReeb said:


> hmm ur name mr black leg
> 
> would u like it if a black man shoved his leg up ur ass?
> 
> ...



Yes .


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

hopefully

one less pedo out on the streets


----------



## eHav (Dec 31, 2014)

Specially Toro


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2014)

Black Leg, you're not going to make anyone have a crisis of conscience, stop trying to instill one.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

I heard before that Toroxus was a pedo(And actually never saw any evidence, if you guys feel like giving me evidence for it), but Bioness ? Never heard .


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

wtf black leg

wat kinda  fetish is dat
ive herd of fisting but legging? 

i think ur not gay, u just legsexual


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> wtf black leg
> 
> wat kinda  fetish is dat
> ive herd of fisting but legging?
> ...



Yes . 

Seto Kaiba - What do you mean by "crisis of conscience" ? I didn't understand your post .


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I heard before that Toroxus was a pedo(And actually never saw any evidence, if you guys feel like giving me evidence for it), but Bioness ? Never heard .


toro is a pedo fo shoe

anyone who is attracted to childrens is pedo and u know what toxicus fapped to

plus i think he once said he should be allowed 2 fucks kids

also his wall was full of pedo shit
shud have seen it before he closed it


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> toro is a pedo fo shoe
> 
> anyone who is attracted to childrens is pedo and u know what toxicus fapped to
> 
> ...



Any evidence ? Each and all the threads he posted someone would say this and he would ignore, never actually respond so I never saw him defending himself nor someone actually making a case against him .


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yes . Also, I miss Bioness, he was a cool guy .


Bio can go lick a pussy, I hated that racist.


eHav said:


> what happened to them anyway?


Bioness said something about having to go on his Queer FC, Toro I'm not so sure


brolmes said:


> probably arrested


This is a viable answer


babaGAReeb said:


> hopefully
> 
> one less pedo out on the streets



Maybe he became a catholic to get hands on training.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 31, 2014)

WAD said:


> If you commit suicide and you're not terminally ill you're a piece of shit that would have been a burden on our population and gene pool.
> 
> I stand by my statement.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

i havent really seen toropedo admit to being a pedo but have heard lots of ppl say he did sometime in the past

anyway he faps to anime kiddie porn and thats enough evidence that hes a pedo for me


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

klad said:


> Maybe he became a catholic to get hands on training.



you might be on to something 

he did disappear a bit later after it was revealed some 100,000 videos of CP were found in the popes laptop


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2014)

Toroxus was by any relevant means, a p*d*p****.

What he said about that little boy on the Walking Dead...


----------



## Tapion (Dec 31, 2014)

Well this went to shit pretty fast. 

The guy should have manned up and powered through though....


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Yes .
> 
> Seto Kaiba - What do you mean by "crisis of conscience" ? I didn't understand your post .



I mean you're not going to have wad or anyone feel bad about their choice of words, no point in trying to.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Dec 31, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Toroxus was by any relevant means, a p*d*p****.
> 
> What he said about that little boy on the Walking Dead...


how long ago did he say that?

im guessing he used to say pedo stuff but stopped after he realized ppl weremt pleased to hear him say shit like that


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 31, 2014)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I mean you're not going to have wad or anyone feel bad about their choice of words, no point in trying to.



I didn't, as you see I only picked a fight with one guy and let it go . I can't stop people from not realizing this is a problem .


----------



## Deleted member 23 (Dec 31, 2014)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Any evidence ? Each and all the threads he posted someone would say this and he would ignore, never actually respond so I never saw him defending himself nor someone actually making a case against him .


He defending himself a lot, I remember when Mega had to lock a thread because the SJW's kept fighting with pedophiles.


Seto Kaiba said:


> Toroxus was by any relevant means, a p*d*p****.
> 
> What he said about that little boy on the Walking Dead...



What he said about that little boy and pedophillia. I remember that thread specifically because everyone was acting disgusted by it.

He even tried to change his words from, "I wanna fuck him" to "He will be good looking when he grows up". That was the best backtrack yet.


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 31, 2014)

zyken said:


>


you can giogio all you fucking want

but what that girl did to her family was unmistakeably despicable, and whether you like it or not, it's the most absurd thing 

'dear mom and dad. fuck you.' 
that's the last words on her last letter she'll write to her parents who put a roof over her head

words she won't take back because she's dead now. words, of course, that will unknowingly cause grief and blame just like she wanted it to. 

it's not a legacy, it's a tragedy. there were far better things than to off herself because she was trans and struggling. if she wanted to donate to the trans community and actually help shape the world, it starts with actually taking _action_. you take action by protesting. you take action by teaching others. not by this. this is asinine. this is inane. killing yourself simply for that does no one favors nor does it help the teenagers struggling with it, either. it gets no message across. in fact, it's disgusting.
the only message that comes across is 'kill yourself so people actually fucking listen' 
soon followed by 'they will listen but forget about it a month later'
soon followed by 'leelah who?'

it's a goddamn burden

it's only counterproductive at this point

it may seem like it strengthens the community and opens doors to changing society's perspective, but the only thing that it actually does is rattle the family who's lost their child because their child honestly expected her christian parents that follow biblical principles to _immediately _change their view on things and know exactly how to go about it. this child was stupid. this child was so fucking stupid


----------



## SLB (Dec 31, 2014)

klad said:


> He defending himself a lot, I remember when Mega had to lock a thread because the SJW's kept fighting with pedophiles.
> 
> 
> What he said about that little boy and pedophillia. I remember that thread specifically because everyone was acting disgusted by it.
> ...



pretty disturbing, that was...


----------



## Shinryu (Dec 31, 2014)

What an attention whore actually telling people about its suicide if it was truely depressed it would have left everyone guessing.Still we could have helped it but fixing its brain but its too bad we allow these people to continue their obviously mentally ill lifestyles in the name of feelings.


----------



## EJ (Dec 31, 2014)

Trinity said:


> you can giogio all you fucking want
> 
> but what that girl did to her family was unmistakeably despicable, and whether you like it or not, it's the most absurd thing
> 
> ...


This is deep


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't feel sorry for any person who commits suicide and scars other people for life because they were too much of a self centered cry baby who wants the attention instead of just kill themselves inside their own room, not walk down the road and get hit by a fucking truck.

Fuck this kid.

Also, crying about how he realized none of his friends actually cared about him, what teenagers actually care about each other? Usually childhood friends don't seem to actually care until you grow up.

EDIT: I feel like I should add something, if that Black Leg guy is still around.

How are you going to say you're bi and then claim to not be attracted to men in a sexual fashion shortly after.

Are you retarded?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 1, 2015)

So he wanted the attention even to his death. Attention whore to the end. Typical.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 1, 2015)

Vaeny said:


> Can't feel sorry for any person who commits suicide and scars other people for life because they were too much of a self centered cry baby who wants the attention instead of just kill themselves inside their own room, not walk down the road and get hit by a fucking truck.
> 
> Fuck this kid.
> 
> ...



Again, read this: 

Sexuality is not a dichotomy " - Oh you like this ? Oh, so you are X . - Oh you dislike this ? So you are Y " .



Trinity said:


> you can giogio all you fucking want
> 
> but what that girl did to her family was unmistakeably despicable, and whether you like it or not, it's the most absurd thing
> 
> ...



They put her into christian "psychology" . People are getting arrested and stripped off their "psychologist" title for this kinda of thing, at least here . There is a Federal Council of Psychology here and there is a code of conduct and an ethics code, they can't put religion in their work, nor show bias towards any religion, and, of course, if the individual is either gay, transsexual or something else, they are CERTAINLY not going to go " THIS IS WRONG AND YOU ARE WRONG YOU ARE A BOY AND THIS IS GOD'S WILL " on them .

They deserved far worse than whatever they are getting, and again, I don't know about there, but there is a crime called " illegal exercise of profession " also known as charlatanism here, and any people involved with that should be arrested for this crime, as the parents KNEW that the psychologist was biased I think they'd be also charged with something .



> it's not a legacy, it's a tragedy. there were far better things than to off herself because she was trans and struggling. if she wanted to donate to the trans community and actually help shape the world, it starts with actually taking _action_. you take action by protesting. you take action by teaching others. not by this. this is asinine. this is inane. killing yourself simply for that does no one favors nor does it help the teenagers struggling with it, either. it gets no message across. in fact, it's disgusting.
> the only message that comes across is 'kill yourself so people actually fucking listen'
> soon followed by 'they will listen but forget about it a month later'
> soon followed by 'leelah who?'
> ...



I agree with this part of the post basically entirely . The action that she did take wasn't the brightest idea ever and we all know that, and even if someone starts giving a fuck about transgender, a month later will be long forgotten . It is sad that even while trying, she probably failed hard to actually do any change .


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 1, 2015)

Mael said:


> Um, no.  It's a psychological disorder.



It has a biological basis


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2015)

Well no wonder he killed himself. He spent too much time on Tumblr. That'll drive anyone to suicide.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 1, 2015)

Trinity said:


> you can giogio all you fucking want
> 
> but what that girl did to her family was unmistakeably despicable, and whether you like it or not, it's the most absurd thing
> 
> ...


great post

it wasnt a girl doe


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a couple more but one is broken and the other is in portuguese .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2015)

Jesus god wtf


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 1, 2015)

But did he properly tag it so people won't happen across it and be *triggered!?*


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2015)

Suicide is never the answer and this person was pretty selfish too. I mean if you are going to off yourself do it yourself. Don't just jump in front of a truck or train. Now because of this persons actions they have hurt the driver of that truck. That person will probably go the rest of their lives probably blaming themselves for that person's death.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2015)

Oceania said:


> Suicide is never the answer and this person was pretty selfish too. I mean if you are going to off yourself do it yourself. Don't just jump in front of a truck or train. Now because of this persons actions they have hurt the driver of that truck. That person will probably go the rest of their lives probably blaming themselves for that person's death.



So I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume you're not big on pronouns.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 2, 2015)

that's one down


----------



## Oceania (Jan 2, 2015)

Pilaf said:


> So I'm gonna go out on a limb here and assume you're not big on pronouns.



there is another check mark for you on that list I read.

pointing out someone's grammatical errors, man please continue to make yourself look like a jackass. Oh wait you have to do that, to feed your tiny dried up sorry ego.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 2, 2015)

"They", "their", etc is grammatically acceptable when referring to someone whose gender is not known.

Not sure whether that rule applies to merely avoiding using the gender of a person whose gender has been specified though. Probably does.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jan 2, 2015)

WAD said:


> Yes, I'm prejudiced against people too weak to live.
> 
> Which...shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> ...



That doesn't mean you can't feel some degree of sympathy/pity for an individual who was clearly disturbed and in pain enough to want to end their own life.

It's one thing to say that you disapprove of suicide; it's another to say "good riddance" when somebody commits it.

You don't have to be some sjw on Tumblr to show a little respect for the dead.

I realize this is the internet, but it's still okay to have a conscience.


----------



## GrimaH (Jan 2, 2015)

So many wannabe edgemasters here.

Seemed like the teen killed herself more out of spite than anything else TBH. It does make a hell of a statement to her parents though, but apparently they're too fucked in the head to acknowledge it judging by the mother's Facebook post.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 2, 2015)

GrimaH said:


> So many wannabe edgemasters here.
> 
> Seemed like the teen killed herself more out of spite than anything else TBH. It does make a hell of a statement to her parents though, but apparently they're too fucked in the head to acknowledge it judging by the mother's Facebook post.



That's because faith is poison. It can twist and contort even motherly love into something hideous.


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 3, 2015)

Just a basic a question, Is there any scientic basis for transgender people having some kind of biological disorder,having a female brain(if that's even possible) rather then it bieng a mental disorder. I just want to know what the current scientific concensus on that is in short. I'm not sure what to think about this. It doesn't matter to me but I'm still wondering about the cause of this entire thing.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 3, 2015)

> Just a basic a question, Is there any scientic basis for transgender people having some kind of biological disorder,having a female brain(if that's even possible) rather then it bieng a mental disorder. I just want to know what the current scientific concensus on that is in short. I'm not sure what to think about this. It doesn't matter to me but I'm still wondering about the cause of this entire thing.



I think it's definable as some sort of disorder or illness. Rephrased into soft cotton padding, it's something else. But it's not functional behavior.

That said, the analogy I always come back to is a pretend mental illness or chemical disorder where someone is bothered by having genitals and wants them removed. If left untreated, they mutilate themselves, cause serious injury, hemorrhaging or death. If treated, their genitals will be removed through a professional medical procedure and they can be functional members of society. It's puzzling and disordered, but I think it's still moral and a-okay to try to safely treat that. So it goes with stories like this. And, of course, so would follow a slew of SJW progressive liberals rephrasing the clear biological disorder of wanting to remove your genitals into some kind of freedom or civil rights issue, where people with this clear and observable disorder, imbalance, illness, are not actually disordered, but simply unique and minority.

At the end of the day, it's all right for society to accommodate the various dysfunctions of its people and it's all right for those people to be able to acknowledge that what they are expressing is a dysfunction. Don't live in shame, but don't lose the perspective that what you're experiencing is, in all likelihood, a disorder in your brain or chemicals. Same goes for people who are addicts, depressive, and so on. You can embrace that tendency as part of your personality. You can choose to define yourself by it and befriend it, in some way. But don't pretend your tendencies are anything other than what they measurably, demonstrably are - a brain disorder. Be frank about it, if not judgmental.

...Which has nothing to do with this girl's situation and what she did. I'm just commenting on it culturally. It's nonspecific to her situation.


----------



## kluang (Jan 4, 2015)

I feel like a pony trap inside a body of a human.

Now I'm gonna kill myself,  messiah style so I can be in pony heaven.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 4, 2015)

Seems like this guy was being very spiteful, trying to create as much guilt/hate for their parents as he could.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 4, 2015)

i find it unduly selfish to commit suicide in most cases as i value life as the miracle it is... and no I don't believe in god to realize it is one

i have learnt not to throw valuable things away

and i have also learnt to not give pearls to pigs

the teen in question was a pig 



brolmes said:


> probably arrested





it's probably because i'm under the influence(not heavily) but i'm laughing more than i really should



Onomatopoeia said:


> It won't make me popular to say so, but I gave literally zero fucks to begin with. I have no regard for people who commit suicide.
> 
> Then I read the article. Demanding that others fix society's problems and clean up the mess while doing nothing to that effect yourself, then taking the easy way out because life sucks.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## dream (Jan 4, 2015)

I strongly disapprove of suicide unless the situation is unbearable.  This person's life was far from unbearable.  Should have taken a different course of action.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> Yes, I'm insensitive to all of the victim's friends and family who clearly come to this Chinese Cartoon site.
> 
> And since when do I not care?
> 
> ...


Okay, you literally almost made me vomit in disgust after reading post upon posts that you keep submitting. I would like you to know that regardless of your view on suicide, that doesn't mask the fact that this girl went through a lot! And keep in mind this girl was 17! Kids are kids at the end of the day. Sure they might mature fast (like me) but ultimately we can't expect a kid to be at the peak of their game mentally. And btw you have a lot of guts talking about something you don't understand. As a part of the lgbt community myself i would have you know its actually quite hard. And i have utmost sympathy for this girl and all the other trans people that are misunderstood and threatened and told that they have a disease. I would like for you to take your straight, priviledged ass a turn and walk away sir.



Arcana said:


> S_he_ was about to turn 18 and preparing to move out yet s_he_ gives up because s_he_ thinks the rest of her life is going to get worse.
> 
> Like Sarry said story feels incomplete why would she give up moments away from her plans to flourish and a new transition, where she could potentially be happy.
> 
> Honestly suicide should of not be the answer.



I agree.



Mr. Black Leg said:


> Are you asking me this or just generally anyone who reads it ? I helped to raise funds for LGBT community here in Brazil quite some times(Donation), helped spread awareness of the badness of homophobia/transphobia, aside from things that I don't actually count as " helping ", like liking, subscribing and sharing videos that are anti-homophobia .
> 
> This is not a " I'm getting pissed now but I'll forget in some weeks " kind of situation, I'm actually concerned about it . I'm not 95% of the people that were all outraged by Amanda Todd's death and the very next week were picking on a some girl in their school because they heard rumors she did a blowjob for a guy .


Thank you for being a reasonable, thoughtful person. the transphobia and lack of sympathy is beyond disgusting.


Onomatopoeia said:


> It won't make me popular to say so, but I gave literally zero fucks to begin with. I have no regard for people who commit suicide.
> 
> Then I read the article. Demanding that others fix society's problems and clean up the mess while doing nothing to that effect yourself, then taking the easy way out because life sucks.
> 
> ...



Are u FCKING KIDDING ME. You seriously think that because someone who has been struggling with something like gender since she was 4 and felt that the urge to vouch for suicide is rubbish! sir u did not experience this child's life. talk to me next time you have done so.



Trinity said:


> you can giogio all you fucking want
> 
> but what that girl did to her family was unmistakeably despicable, and whether you like it or not, it's the most absurd thing
> 
> ...



She has the right to say FCK U to her parents. they were shtty and led to her SUICIDE. SHE IS DEAD. are u fcking joking. Yes the parents are scum and probably should have died instead of her.



Shinryu said:


> What an attention whore actually telling people about its suicide if it was truely depressed it would have left everyone guessing.Still we could have helped it but fixing its brain but its too bad we allow these people to continue their obviously mentally ill lifestyles in the name of feelings.



I only quoted this because of how astounded i was for u to be ignorant enough to call HER a IT. REALLY?! 


Nikushimi said:


> That doesn't mean you can't feel some degree of sympathy/pity for an individual who was clearly disturbed and in pain enough to want to end their own life.
> 
> It's one thing to say that you disapprove of suicide; it's another to say "good riddance" when somebody commits it.
> 
> ...



Thank you. I guess I wanted to end on the one decent quote.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Adolescents and children ending their own life usually have themselves to blame if the parents are already attentive. This guy was no different. And someone so fucked in the brain that it wants to have its penis and balls ripped off and eat half a gallon of estrogen every week, costing his parents thousands or tens of thousands of dollars doing so is biological waste. All the more if that only led to the realization that it'll never be a woman and killed itself like this.

I would say good riddance, but he put his parents through too much to selfishly end its own life because it couldn't be assed to cash out just 40 dollars a month on some medication for its depression.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 6, 2015)

*^So is she a he or an it?*


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2015)

Fun game: Go through the thread and see how many refer to her as "him."


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 6, 2015)

dpwater25 - Why did you quote me ?



krory said:


> Fun game: Go through the thread and see how many refer to her as "him."



Game that makes me want to kill people .


----------



## Risyth (Jan 6, 2015)

*She was still technically a guy. I just say she because it's more politically correct and what she wanted.*


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2015)

Risyth said:


> *She was still technically a guy. I just say she because it's more politically correct and what she wanted.*



Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 6, 2015)

*What are you talking about?*


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Meh it's fine to refer to them by their actual gender. Getting angry because people aren't meticulous in referring to you because of your imaginary vagina is just the reason why transsexuals are worth less than the dirt on the ground.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 6, 2015)

*Wow, you're really taking this to heart, aren't you. *


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Risyth said:


> *She was still technically a guy. I just say she because it's more politically correct and what she wanted.*



She wasn't a guy.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 6, 2015)

*What makes you say that?*


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Risyth said:


> *Wow, you're really taking this to heart, aren't you. *


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Because she herself didn't identify or classify herself as a male but a female.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 6, 2015)

*I'm just being factual, though. Technically, she was a male and no amount of surgery was going to change that. 

Unless you want to say she was female because her reproductive organs were that of a female. But all of her cells apart from those were still XY.*


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

A donkey can pretend to be a camel its whole life, doesn't make it one.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 6, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> A donkey can pretend to be a camel its whole life, doesn't make it one.



You can pretend to be intelligent. It doesn't make you smart though .


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

retard said:
			
		

> Okay, you literally almost made me vomit in disgust after reading post upon posts that you keep submitting. I would like you to know that regardless of your view on suicide, that doesn't mask the fact that this girl went through a lot! And keep in mind this girl was 17! Kids are kids at the end of the day. Sure they might mature fast (like me) but ultimately we can't expect a kid to be at the peak of their game mentally. And btw you have a lot of guts talking about something you don't understand. As a part of the lgbt community myself i would have you know its actually quite hard. And i have utmost sympathy for this girl and all the other trans people that are misunderstood and threatened and told that they have a disease. I would like for you to take your straight, priviledged ass a turn and walk away sir.



Haha holy shit what.
Kill yourself.
Not even because you're not hetero or whatever.
But because tumblr SJWs like you are a blight.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Intelligence can't be objectively measured. I can be the most intelligent guy in town to some old guy I talked to in 2013, or I might seem like an insensitive dumbass to someone else. The kid's blood from the autopsy though shows him to be male, so he is one


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> You can pretend to be intelligent. It doesn't make you smart though .



>Still giving the troll the time of day


----------



## Tapion (Jan 6, 2015)

"I'm not a male because I say so" 

what?

I really don't see why people are getting anal about something so insignificant tho, referring to him as his chosen or biological gender is up to you.


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Well even with all of this, I'm glad people are done arguing it to death like I noticed in the past. Not like anyone here is actually going to change one another's opinion.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Ewww on closer inspection the guy didn't even try to appear female, he just looks like Justin Bieber dressed in a drag. Disgusting.


----------



## sadated_peon (Jan 6, 2015)

Welp, I guess it's time to get yelled at. 

He or She....

This is a hard one for me, I have no problem identifying a post-opp trans as the re-assigned gender. But pre-opp, that's a little different to me. 

Think of it this way, if you believe that she was a woman trapped in a mans body. That her gender issues came about by a rejection of her biological gender as a man.

Then you admit that she has a mans body, and is therefore male. 

That he considered himself a woman, is fine. I have no problem with this, or that he wants to change his physical gender to conform with her personal identity. 

But I am unable to put aside the biological identifiers for the primary sex characteristics for our species purely based on an intellectual argument. 

The gender re-assignment process is as important for the trans individual sense of gender identity as it is for the societies acceptance of that persons gender identity.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2015)

So...what make this thread near 200 posts?  I know it isn't condolences.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 6, 2015)

sadated_peon said:


> Welp, I guess it's time to get yelled at.
> 
> He or She....
> 
> ...



*It's a guy.*


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Risyth said:


> *It's a guy.*



A dead guy now


----------



## Atlas (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm actually a dragon trapped in a man's body. This is hell. Knowing I can't burn all these humans to ash.


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jan 6, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> Okay, you literally almost made me vomit in disgust after reading post upon posts that you keep submitting. I would like you to know that regardless of your view on suicide, that doesn't mask the fact that this girl went through a lot! And keep in mind this girl was 17! Kids are kids at the end of the day. Sure they might mature fast (like me) but ultimately we can't expect a kid to be at the peak of their game mentally. And btw you have a lot of guts talking about something you don't understand. As a part of the lgbt community myself i would have you know its actually quite hard. And i have utmost sympathy for this girl and all the other trans people that are misunderstood and threatened and told that they have a disease. I would like for you to take your straight, priviledged ass a turn and walk away sir.


>literally
>as part of the lgbt community
>i would have you know 
>your straight, priviledged ass


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

♦Diamante♦ said:


> I'm actually a dragon trapped in a man's body. This is hell. Knowing I can't burn all these humans to ash.



I'm a human, trapped in a cyborg assassin's body. This is hell, knowing I can only see in infrared and never sleep another day


----------



## Gino (Jan 6, 2015)

Well this person doesn't have to worry about anything anymore.......


----------



## Beyonce (Jan 6, 2015)

My apologies if . . .
this was stated in the article
this isn't a legit source (found on Twitter first )
if some other poster already posted this

I don't know 
some people wondered if there was more to this story
And for another perspective


If this is real was the mother lying to the fact her child committed suicide? Or was simply oblivious to it?


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> No, the problem is not that you didn't care . Many people won't care about lots of issues, people die each and every day for lots of problems, from starving to being bullied and killing oneself . And it's the default " not to care " . The problem is when you are an insensitive friend like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's not play this game. 

Christianity doesn't hurt gays, people hurt gays. 

A gun isn't a murderer, it's a tool used by murderers. 

I'm a Christian, I don't insult or hate gays. 

Don't generalize.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 6, 2015)

Kyokkai said:


> Let's not play this game.
> 
> Christianity doesn't hurt gays, people hurt gays.
> 
> ...



I think it's not passive to be discussed if christianity itself(In the bible) is homophobic . I'm not saying christians are homophobic, but christianity is and it is a no brainer .

I've seen your post in other places here in the caf?, and I must say you are awesome man . I liked your arguing .


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I think it's not passive to be discussed if christianity itself(In the bible) is homophobic . I'm not saying christians are homophobic, but christianity is and it is a no brainer .
> 
> I've seen your post in other places here in the caf?, and I must say you are awesome man . I liked your arguing .



 

Oh you... I don't know what to say. 

I'm out though as I don't really have any debates for this particular topic besides this, which has been resolved. 

Can't argue Christianity itself isn't homophobic.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

A confused person with a shit environment to influence a confused state. I can't say its sad, I'd just have to say its quite standard until she/he killed her/himself. 

I disagree with WAD hardcore, it seems quite naive to think that someone who doesn't want to live because of the oppression of an environment isn't worthy of considering or helping. So bland, dark and vague hidden behind a pro-humanity movement. 

This person might have been fine had they been around people who encouraged her/him or even a psychiatrist if that's what was necessary. Just saying... 

What if it was Robin Williams?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

That's not really what I said.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> That's not really what I said.



You said: I'm against people who are too weak to live? 

Yes? 

You then said: 



> Isn't it the epitome of empathy to want them to kill themselves?(I assume this to be a joke but close to your character in general)



Dude I just think you're a disgusting person that has no actual justification for their means except being a cold person. 

What do you have to say that could possibly change my mind? Not that that's your goal just explain what you mean when you say:



> Good fucking riddance
> 
> If you commit suicide and you're not terminally ill you're a piece of shit that would have been a burden on our population and gene pool.
> 
> Yes, I'm prejudiced against people too weak to live.



I can't fathom another interpretation? Please explain to me where I'm being daft or making presumptions or misconstruing out of context what you've said. 

I'm telling you I'm not misconstruing anything and you have psychological issues that you haven't tended to yet. I've seen your rants about how shit your life has been boo hoo for you, go to tumblr next time you fucking pussy. Its people like you I have the least sympathy for, I've even in one way said you should tend to your psychological issues like trying to help or clarify your own view. 

What the fuck drives you to post such dumb and aggressive opinions?


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Suicide is just a touchy subject.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

Where have I ranted where my life is shit?
My life is fine.
I dunno, feel like you're trolling me.
I merely express disgust at anyone who is selfish enough to take their own lives barring extremely conditional circumstances.
Therefore I do not feel bad for people who invariably cause collateral damage with the lives they'll affect wish such an act.
You, nor anyone else, has any actual counters for this. 
All you did was assault me with ad hominems.
If this individual took the measures _in life _to better their situation then I would have supported it.
But no, you're just trying to guilt trip me with some "don't speak ill of the dead platitude", like every other pathetic SJW that's attempted to confront me here.
Stay mad, nerd.


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

All evidence points towards this person being discriminated against and not being able to cope with the stress of  not just being in a transphobic society, but their own parents ridiculing them on a consistent basis for what they wanted in their life. 

Something you're looking at in a narrow-minded fashion. Calling people sjw all the time as your retort doesn't do your argument justice. Suicide is controversial within itself, so it's expected people don't match your ideologies as harsh as they are.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

I calls em like I sees em.


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

also,


your argument doesn't make sense at all if you put your points together. You stated that "if you're not terminally ill", but how do you actually calculate that this person was not in fact "ill?"  Keeping in mind what I stated here:



> All evidence points towards this person being discriminated against and not being able to cope with the stress of not just being in a transphobic society, but their own parents ridiculing them on a consistent basis for what they wanted in their life.



You state "good riddance" saying individuals shouldn't want to do collateral damage towards their loved ones and that they should kill themselves...so in actuality, you want loved to be harmed by individuals that "want" to kill themselves in order to feel some kind of..

I guess you can fill in that blank. 



> I calls em like I sees em.



*Spoiler*: __ 








Was meaning to give you that.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

"How do you know they're not ill?"
>terminally ill

You even said it yourself.

Try to keep up, sunshine.

Oh and thanks for the award, I appreciate the irony of using an even bigger buzzword to describe me than the one you're accusing me of using.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

BashFace said:


> Dude I just think you're a disgusting person that has no actual justification for their means except being a cold person.
> 
> What do you have to say that could possibly change my mind? Not that that's your goal just explain what you mean when you say:
> 
> ...



This post would be so much easier to agree with if you didn't go and find that...


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD, are you going to explain how having a weird vendetta and motivate people that want to kill themselves is productive for the loved ones you're concerned about?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

It would be nice if you didn't strawman me as some kind of bogeyman that goes around coercing people with suicidal thoughts (of which more than half of all teenagers go/went through, including myself) to actually kill themselves.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Suicide is just for the extremely weak of heart. The mind normally wants to keep living despite hardships as much as the body does. Being depressed enough to end your own life is the mental equivalent of getting a life threatening illness, and considering that mental health is far easier to improve than curing terminal illness, suicide is your own fault for the most part. I find it hard to like WAD as a person, but he makes a good point.


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD,

I already _doubted _you actually say this stuff to people that express thoughts about killing themselves. You don't have to point this out.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> Where have I ranted where my life is shit?
> My life is fine.
> I dunno, feel like you're trolling me.
> *I merely express disgust at anyone who is selfish enough to take their own lives barring extremely conditional circumstances.*
> ...



You had some girl you were in love with and shit broke up there and then you were nihilistic or hated stuff and then happy all that crap I don't want to search for it but you pretended it was a rare glimpse at a disturbed mind. Which I of course disagree with strongly, I could tell you were crazy quite easily without your life story.  

Feels like I'm trolling you because my avatar is a picture of Hank from King of the Hill. Nice man you so sensory. 

Someones responsibility can be accurately presumed when it comes to their prior knowledge in this case especially. How can someone be held 100% responsible as a child being tugged one way by her brain and another by a church and her parents? Are you actually saying it was selfish of her/him to want out of that scenario and being so young could only fathom so much? That is just deluded, some kids need to hold hands to cross roads or they can't be out too late after dark but they know whats out after dark and everything about suicide and the shit we're talking about. This kid was even confused about her gender. 

People who wipe themselves from existence may have the true pain, sadness etc. Its all very understandable and its shit you can get over. Wiping yourself from existence you will never get over or maybe you will I don't fucking know but seems more likely that the suicide itself was more harsh than the tear that will be shed afterwards.

I insulted you by calling you deranged because you are. Its not subjective, you claim people committing suicide benefits humanity. You literally imply that, if not have that view. That is not using hominem although a lot of what I said was hominems, what I'm doing is attacking a bold claim that affects something objective.  

Its not don't speak ill of the dead, you literally implied like you were happy that they'd killed themselves and you believe that it was a deed that benefited humanity? Are you seriously that thick? How the fuck can you possibly avoid making such bold objective claims for humanity and make out like I'm using a hominem incorrectly fuck lol. 

I actually had prior thoughts about you and I thought you were quite intelligent in the right criterias. You're just using scapegoats to avoid the inevitable fact that you are an asshole

*SO BASICALLY ITS OK TO KILL YOURSELF BUT ONLY IF WAD SAYS ITS OK?????*


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

Flow said:


> WAD,
> 
> I already _doubted _you actually say this stuff to people that express thoughts about killing themselves. You don't have to point this out.



No shit.
Because I do feel sympathetic and oft times even empathetic towards suicidal people.

I think what you and everyone else who is trying to beat me with their raging hard-ons is missing is I don't feel bad if they actually go through with it.

Like most people have flashes of homicidal thoughts ("Ohhhh I could just kill him!") but there's a distinction to be made between what you think and what you do.

I'm not playing judge and jury for thought crimes.


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Bashface, you don't have to stick to personal attacks to get your point across.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

BashFace said:


> You had some girl you were in love with and shit broke up there and then you were nihilistic or hated stuff and then happy all that crap I don't want to search for it but you pretended it was a rare glimpse at a disturbed mind. Which I of course disagree with strongly, I could tell you were crazy quite easily without your life story.
> 
> Feels like I'm trolling you because my avatar is a picture of Hank from King of the Hill. Nice man you so sensory.
> 
> ...



Holy shit, shut up.

All she had to do was tough it out until she was 18, then move away from the negative sphere of influence her parents provided and perhaps reach out a bit further to any number of like-minded people or at least those who can support her.


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> I think what you and everyone else who is trying to beat me with their raging hard-ons is missing is I don't feel bad if they actually go through with it.



You're kind of giving yourself far too much relevance.  Your ideologies are flawed, and I feel slightly good(?) about calling you out on it. It's whatever though, I'm not going to sit here and type up pages of argument towards something that's already been debunked in this thread on a consistent basis.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> This post would be so much easier to agree with if you didn't go and find that...



If someone says good riddance to kids killing themselves then good riddance. Does this sounds harsh? Because I'm not trying to be some Samaritan or put on a show, this isn't educational or blissful. This is fuckers fucking fuckers.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

I agree to disagree with that. I could find valid reasons for your point of view as well as WAD's, but I was moreso referring to you digging up his blog and calling him a "fucking pussy" in the midst of an argument. Succumbing to the urge to insult him and dig up old blogs just doesn't look good on your end.

He isn't exactly being a hypocrite either, since he didn't kill himself and said he dealt with the urge to do so before.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure Darwinism will never be a flawed ideal.

I stand by that statement.
Good riddance if you were actually so emotionally weak you couldn't overcome yourself. Better some transgender runs into traffic and gets themselves killed (though this idiot ends up scarring countless people from that method alone including the poor driver who hit them) them being the next Eliot Rodgers.

I'll reiterate:

Stay mad, nerd.


----------



## Gino (Jan 6, 2015)

Ken...........is that you?


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> Holy shit, shut up.
> 
> *All she had to do was*tough it out until she was 18, then move away from the negative sphere of influence her parents provided and perhaps reach out a bit further to any number of like-minded people or at least those who can support her.



Are you seeing how fucked up you are yet? She didn't even know her fucking gender?

How the fuck is she going to know what the fuck to do when she has such hardcore identity problems, theres no roughing out shit. I'm sure she thought it was forever also, she was bound by some religious faith?  

Why do you feel like you can say when suicide is ok? Especially for kids? All you have to do is rough it out. What the fuck kind of attitude is that? Just deal with it is what it sounds like you're saying to me.

So just deal with it and you should get out of it? Have faith says the probable atheist.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

Gino said:


> Ken...........is that you?



Who is _that_?


----------



## Gino (Jan 6, 2015)

Don't know what you guys are arguing for it's too late now.



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Who is that?



..........


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

BashFace said:


> Are you seeing how fucked up you are yet? She didn't even know her fucking gender?
> 
> How the fuck is she going to know what the fuck to do when she has such hardcore identity problems, theres no roughing out shit. I'm sure she thought it was forever also, she was bound by some religious faith?
> 
> Why do you feel like you can say when suicide is ok? Especially for kids? All you have to do is rough it out. What the fuck kind of attitude is that? Just deal with it it sounds like to me. I can't make the distinction between the two comments?



Unless I'm terribly uninformed the article clearly stated Joshua-whoever identified as a female, so being courteous I will address them as a she, as well as anyone else who expresses being transgendered out of basic politeness even if I don't agree with the idea of sex and gender being separate concepts.

And yes. Literally deal with it.
I did. Countless others have. No excuses.


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> I stand by that statement.



I already know this.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure Darwinism will never be a flawed ideal.
> 
> I stand by that statement.
> Good riddance if you were actually so emotionally weak you couldn't overcome yourself. Better some transgender runs into traffic and gets themselves killed (though this idiot ends up scarring countless people from that method alone including the poor driver who hit them) them being the next Eliot Rodgers.
> ...



Where does this spark and audacity come from? Have you had your run-ins with suicide or something? You really aren't getting me?...? ???? 

You can't understand my view or change yours because you would be suicidal?  wha da ell is dis sheet?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

Also I love how in this thread, the people who have assaulted me have already identified me incorrectly as 

1) Heterosexual
2) Atheist

Keep clutching at straws, pals. Maybe then you'll be able to taste the bitter defeat that your argument was doomed to.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> Unless I'm terribly uninformed the article clearly stated Joshua-whoever identified as a female, so being courteous I will address them as a she, as well as anyone else who expresses being transgendered out of basic politeness even if I don't agree with the idea of sex and gender being separate concepts.
> 
> And yes. Literally deal with it.
> I did. Countless others have. No excuses.



So polite to the right to pick gender but not polite to the right of picking what to do with your life including taking it if that be the case? 

Yeah man I don't get you. You sound sick.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> Also I love how in this thread, the people who have assaulted me have already identified me incorrectly as
> 
> 1) Heterosexual
> 2) Atheist
> ...



I said probable atheist because of your unsound cynicism, sorry I always get them 2 mixed up.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 6, 2015)

WAD said:


> them being the next Eliot Rodgers.
> 
> I'll reiterate:
> 
> Stay mad, nerd.



Lol wow. This Elliot Rodgers kid is the saddest sack of shit I've heard of in my life. His racist rants makes me imagine the blood of a dirty, horrible toothed Englishman with a micropenis and vast fortune amassed solely to compensate on such shortcomings got mixed into an Indonesian sex slave. Then created the pathetic abomination he is. :rofl :rofl



Gino said:


> Don't know what you guys are arguing for it's too late now.
> 
> 
> 
> ..........



  :


----------



## EJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Who said you were straight?


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

BashFace said:


> So polite to the right to pick gender but not polite to the right of picking what to do with your life including taking it if that be the case?
> 
> Yeah man I don't get you. You sound sick.



Oh, I see where your argument comes from now.

"People should have complete authority over their lives, including the ability to take it"

Yeah, except that invariably will affect someone, some way unless you're a hermit living in the Amazonian rain forests or something.

So, no.



BashFace said:


> I said probable atheist because of your unsound cynicism, sorry I always get them 2 mixed up.



This has nothing to do with cynicism or idealism.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 6, 2015)

Flow said:


> Who said you were straight?



Post #148
An actual SJW through and through, try to deny it.


----------



## EJ (Jan 7, 2015)

I could of literally *swore *this poster said something homophobic/racist in another thread in the cafe not too long ago. That avatar pisses me off, and I remember them saying something idiotic.

It would be incredibly funny if it was a troll post and he/she fooled a few people here.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2015)

Post 148 is contagious.




Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> :



........


----------



## BashFace (Jan 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> Oh, I see where your argument comes from now.
> 
> "People should have complete authority over their lives, including the ability to take it"
> 
> ...



Why must others suffering be the exemption of your rights to live/die or pick your gender or whatever else you do? Explain that and then we're good. Because to me I see you making bold claims or statements regardless of the thoughts of others. 

If I went with everything everyone else thought was right and didn't do what everyone thought was wrong, I'd like self-implode or something??? Can you imagine that shit? 

I don't like the negative aspects of suicide either, I don't think there are any positive aspects of suicide(maybe escapism but that's really loose in most cases) but who are "you" to say someone else can't do that. 

I will say you shouldn't because it upsets people but I won't then follow with saying the world was better off without them because they're weak and all the other things you've said. I find your view cruel and unjust and I've said that so many times. You may this is some subjective back and forth banter head games but I have my view and it hasn't changed this whole conversation.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 7, 2015)

I like how fast sexual orientation became part of this spat too.



Gino said:


> Post 148 is contagious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Jan 7, 2015)

Oooh, ok I found it.

 He/She was saying some freaky weird shit in another thread:



dpwater25 said:


> wow. refer back to my post listed above.
> and thinking about it, the only thing i can understand is the corpses thing. fcking a corpse means u have a mental problem. i* would understand u fcking an animal more than fcking a coprse.* but this is where we get to the problem. society is run by the government in many more ways then necessary. meaning that the government wants to dictate stuff like same-sex marriage and beastility and stuff. well tbh, as long as society demeans these things, thats all that matters.* u dont need to jail someone for having sex with animals or having sex with a coprse( cant believe m saying this). if it is a buried corpse or it is a corpse tht isnt to ur knowledge going to be removed in someway from its original position then no u shouldnt mess with it. but if its a rotting coprse tht for some rson the police isnt planning on touching. have at it*. there are so many things that are socially unacceptable but shouldnt be illegal. its not hurting anyone ok.



Just kind of loony.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 7, 2015)

It's only cruel if I speak so tactlessly in the company of people who actually knew the individual, but it's certainly not unjust. If they didn't think they were fit to live through this vicious world, why would I?

Anyways, while I do think we've gained understanding of why we each think the way we do, I think there will be no halfway point for us as this is simply a battle of ideologies. 

I am at 3% battery and my shuttle hasn't reached the airport, so I gotta end this...whatever it is here, and by the time I come back I'll suspect neither of us will have interest in a continuation of this conversation.

Ciao.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2015)

HAHAHA OH MAN! said:


> Oooh, ok I found it.
> 
> He/She was saying some freaky weird shit in another thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## EJ (Jan 7, 2015)

Typical behavior in the cafe.


----------



## BashFace (Jan 7, 2015)

WAD said:


> It's only cruel if I speak so tactlessly in the company of people who actually knew the individual, but it's certainly not unjust. If they didn't think they were fit to live through this vicious world, why would I?
> 
> Anyways, while I do think we've gained understanding of why we each think the way we do, I think there will be no halfway point for us as this is simply a battle of ideologies.
> 
> ...



I'm only mildly happy that you're understanding me.I think even now though however you are careless, you were talking about a dead child in a way that was very very uncalled for. A majority of people on this site would not have been happy seeing your comments which is why I labelled the context and place of what you'd said unjust,careless called you an asshole or said you're trying to dodge the fact or whatever. 

This is how the world or people work:

1) you get given a brain/conciousness and you are forced/relished to operate it.
2) there is no absolute right or wrong or an exact amount of trauma that sends people crazy or suicidal or any sort of thing like that at all although we can surmise hypothesises. 
3) People who're depressed or have other neurochemical defects or problems will generally feel a bit different to normal. To say you have no hope because they have no hope and you don't feel guilty insulting them because their family or friends aren't present is just so unrelated its just disillusioned and irrelevant. Its like making fun of someone with down syndrome and calling him retarded and then saying its ok because hes retarded.
4) I could continue this but I have doubts whether this will be read

Like I said I always thought of you as an intellectual on these forums not that my view has changed of you but I'm definitely surprised at what's been said in defence or offence from you. Its perplexing to say the least.

*So to clarify:

You don't need to know the individual although it would be worse what you're doing, you just need to care about humanity or children to some extent. 

I changed my mind, what you say isn't pretentious its just plain wrong or false. 

Hope you don't carry on  like this because I'd be quite horrified or confused to see this elsewhere after the conversation we've had.

Edit:I might be sick but I actually enjoyed this, be good WAD *


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jan 7, 2015)

I guess Law was wrong, weaklings can choose their way of death.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2015)

Damn bruh


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 7, 2015)

Seraphoenix said:


> I guess Law was wrong, weaklings can choose their way of death.



[YOUTUBE]s_x_4UElTDI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BashFace (Jan 7, 2015)

Flow said:


> Oooh, ok I found it.
> 
> He/She was saying some freaky weird shit in another thread:
> 
> ...



Damn poor dude doesn't think people would be annoyed if they found out someone was raping(well i suppose beyond consent but i don't see much difference or it being better in any way) their rotting grandmother/father... 

He's kind of right in some things that are common understanding but his head is fucked from reading about fucking animals and corpses, he might have even just read a bit of law... I'm keeping lawyers away from my fucking will.  

I think that's really rude if someone can fuck my grandmothers corpse because she has a death certificate or shes in a graveyard, I mean if that is the case but anyway I think its heaps rude and definitely not nice. Who gives the necrophiliacs the benefit of the doubt? Like wtf? This can't be true can it?  Is this his belief or law in some country/countries?

This guy is just whack aye?  ...............   

This guy may be the one that is too erratic for even Bashface to understand.


----------



## petrichor (Jan 7, 2015)

Holy shit, just read through the entire thread and a lot of the posts in here makes me sick to my stomach just as much as Leelah's parents.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 7, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> dpwater25 - Why did you quote me ?
> 
> 
> 
> Game that makes me want to kill people .



I quoted you because I was originally multi-quoting in class and I didn't have time to finish responding to the quotes during class so I didn't until now. You can look back at it now if you want.


WAD said:


> Haha holy shit what.
> Kill yourself.
> Not even because you're not hetero or whatever.
> But because tumblr SJWs like you are a blight.


keep it up, in a few years ignoramuses like you are going to less and less and people like you are going to either have to change or be shunned. take ur pick.


afgpride said:


> >literally
> >as part of the lgbt community
> >i would have you know
> >your straight, priviledged ass


Have no idea what ur doing with this.


WAD said:


> Where have I ranted where my life is shit?
> My life is fine.
> I dunno, feel like you're trolling me.
> *I merely express disgust at anyone who is selfish enough to take their own lives barring *extremely conditional circumstances.
> ...


You're life is fine. Well there we go. You don't know what Leelah went through or even close to what she went through. People like me who struggle with just the G part in LGBT have to struggle enough already. But i have SO much sympathy for the transgenders becuase they go through complete and utter bullsht.
A) Ignorant people who don't respect the idea of being transgender
B) Ignorant/Christian parents that shun them because of their gender or force them to not come out because of the parent's values.
C) Complete personality confusion
D) Gender Dysphoria
E) Having a hard time getting a partner.
F) Never being able to fully switch to the other gender (this being even worse for FTM transgenders because there is very poor bottom surgery at the moment as opposed to the surgery avaiable for MTF's)
G) Not even being able to switch because of age or location
H) How expensive it is to switch
I) Having to explain to everyone what gender the person is
J) Having to constantly be NOTICED because a lot of the time they don't look JUST like the other gender
K) Being forced to go to camps and counselors and therapists that are often christian or just misleading and don't get them the help they need to steer through their life and their transition and instead hinder it.

and there are plenty more. These people are often fostered in these crazy Christian households to where they are restricted and privated from the outside world and only see themselves and therefore aren't put in a position to where they can be helped so i imagine sometimes you would think your pain is unbearable. you people are often very ignorant because you don't understand the pain they go through.


Flow said:


> Oooh, ok I found it.
> 
> He/She was saying some freaky weird shit in another thread:
> 
> ...



I still stand by what I said. I have a very open mind and it may come across as weird but i still don't see any problems with what I said except for the fact that the idea of committing those acts is very vile sounding but I even mentioned that in your highlighted text. Sounding wrong and being wrong are two different things. the word wrong we put on too many things now. For instance gay and transgender. We think its wrong because we think its icky basically. Well we both know how I feel about that. Come back at me with a response that doesn't sound like a 3rd grader made it and maybe we can legitimately argue about something.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 7, 2015)

lol people are still responding to dpwaters 

I'd reckon the fact that he makes a fool of himself in every thread he posts in would be enough reason to know he's not worth anyones time

apperantly not

nerds


----------



## BashFace (Jan 7, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> lol people are still responding to dpwaters
> 
> I'd reckon the fact that he makes a fool of himself in every thread he posts in would be enough reason to know he's not worth anyones time
> 
> ...



Whats stupider arguing a foolish person/opinion or arguing someone whose under the impression they're 100% right? 

Wanna debate it or debate over Dpwaters? Neither.

Nerds!!! 




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Also noobs!!! Which doesn't make any sense if you're also nerds. But I guess you all are fail nerds so its ok. NOOB NERDS!!!




*Edit:*


			
				dpwater25 said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I suppose that just about concludes it...


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 7, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> lol people are still responding to dpwaters
> 
> I'd reckon the fact that he makes a fool of himself in every thread he posts in would be enough reason to know he's not worth anyones time
> 
> ...





BashFace said:


> Whats stupider arguing a foolish person/opinion or arguing someone whose under the impression they're 100% right?
> 
> Wanna debate it or debate over Dpwaters? Neither.
> 
> ...



wth are u tlking about. i do way better a job at answering and aruing a topic thorougly and logically than most. And instead of responding to it you just wanna skip over my well layed out response and multi multi-quotes and talk sht about me. XD


----------



## Deputy Myself (Jan 7, 2015)

alright as a lover of creative content I'll read your manga tonight and give you critique.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 7, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> alright as a lover of creative content I'll read your manga tonight and give you critique.



who me? wasn't expecting anyone to actually look at that...


----------



## BashFace (Jan 7, 2015)

dpwater25 said:


> wth are u tlking about. i do way better a job at answering and aruing a topic thorougly and logically than most. And instead of responding to it you just wanna skip over my well layed out response and multi multi-quotes and talk sht about me. XD



How was I talking shit about you when I was mocking you? I was talking your shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 7, 2015)

A suicide is a manifestation of an ultimate drive for someone to regain power and control over their own life


This .... feels like something else


----------



## BashFace (Jan 7, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> A suicide is a manifestation of an ultimate drive for someone to regain power and control over their own life
> 
> 
> This .... feels like something else



No its the same. You just have to read the words without being a cynic. 

For example she/he wanted to take control of her/his life because her/his life was fucked. Not because of some selfish or vengeful shit, she/he had nothing to live for and only hurt the family that destroyed her/him. 

And there was a truck driver too which I forget about but grieving or getting over that stuff is so much easier to me at least than the despair and sorrow that fuelled this suicide. I can't believe people make the comparison between shedding a tear and the lead ups and the moment of someone wiping themselves from existence as if they're equally as distressing or impactful. 

How is crying or mourning or getting over loss worse than death and the precursors for the person experiencing it? Then the person dies and we feel empathy and we say fuck you because that what it tells some of us? Do we know if that was an actual escape for the person who wanted it? What if her/his parents faith was true and he/she is burning in hell for being fucked up by his/her parents and his/her parents standards. I'm angry at everyone else but the child and I feel sorry for the child. What did the parents teach,instil or encourage in the child if he/she thought her/his best move was to jump in front of a truck? Basically told him/her to pray the gay away...


----------



## Funta (Jan 8, 2015)

Tumblr is the florida of the internet. It needs to be removed.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 8, 2015)

Funta said:


> Tumblr is the florida of the internet. It needs to be removed.



I'm not sure but I think it has some porn over there ... So no ...


----------



## Arinna (Jan 8, 2015)

Although I am against suicide too, people are being way too harsh on judging this kid. 
Of course, when we look at it from rational point of view without being clouded by emotions, it's very easy to say:
* "Why did she killed herself ? she could have done blah blah blah" 
or 

"There are kids starving in Africa and people with terminal illness who would do anything to live.... her problem seems so small in perspectives".*

 You would not believe how many times that second phrase is said to suicidal or depressed people. While it is correct thinking (I think so too) , it is also extremely unhelpful.  
From our point of view (healthy non-depressed), their problems can be quite small and non-suicidal worthy (I've talked to someone who wanted to kill himself because he has never had a girlfriend). But we are observing it from the outside and aren't being emotionally affected by that problem.

Think about the last time you have been sad - whether it is from a breakup or the loss of someone.  Did you feel better by thinking  "there are people who has it worse, I don't have the right to be sad." ? I doubt it. You might know that it is correct from a logical stand point but you  can't bring yourself to get over your sadness just like that. 
It is a bit like being stabbed and then have someone tells you "That guy just got both his arms chopped off, he has it worse and so you don't have the right to feel pain." You *KNOW* that guy has it worse but your own wounds *still hurts* - you just can't help it. 

To depressed people, there is no difference between physical and mental pain. In fact, for many, physical pain is actually less painful than mental pain and that's why they self harm. When people are depressed, they are in too much pain to think about what others may feel and thus may act selfishly. Judging someone who is depressed using rational logic is not fair because depression clouds rationality. 

I personally have never been seriously depressed or ever think about suicide (I'm very, very against it.) But it's still not hard to feel empathy for people who do. Not everyone can be strong and the kid was only 17.  

My only issue with this was how she chose to kill herself. I think it is very irresponsible and cruel to indirectly force someone to kill you like that. The driver will most likely be traumatized for life.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 8, 2015)

Arinna said:


> Although I am against suicide too, people are being way too harsh on judging this kid.
> Of course, when we look at it from rational point of view without being clouded by emotions, it's very easy to say:
> * "Why did she killed herself ? she could have done blah blah blah"
> or
> ...



Remind me of repping you 24 hours later because I'm outta reps to give .

Edit: Nevermind, I had one left . I thought I had spread it all in the Charlie thread .


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 8, 2015)

Arinna said:


> Although I am against suicide too, people are being way too harsh on judging this kid.
> Of course, when we look at it from rational point of view without being clouded by emotions, it's very easy to say:
> _ "Why did she killed herself ? she could have done blah blah blah" _
> or
> ...



(at bold)This is when i fell in love with this post. YAY. I literally 100% agree with everything you just said. literally.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 8, 2015)

since i returned from where i left off this whole thread made me drop a good amount of iq points and i really want them back

let me clear up any misconceptions you guys have: what she did was stupid and inexcusable. stop defending stupid things. stop defending stupid people. what's done is done. fact is, you buffoons, is she shouldn't have done it. there is absolutely no excuse. no matter how awful life gets, _no matter_. you're making my brain hurt.


----------



## EJ (Jan 8, 2015)

Who here has been excusing what she's done? People are giving reasons as to why she killed herself for the people that seemingly don't realize when you are suicidal , you are not in the right frame of mind.

I haven't seen a single person in this thread state 

"She had every right to kill herself, don't claim that she shouldn't have"

There's been a huge disconnection with empathy/sympathy in which a lot of people have had a problem with since suicide is a controversial subject and people don't take lightly to people typing things like

"Good riddance"


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jan 8, 2015)

I always thought that one has the right to kill oneself . Why would it be otherwise ?


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 8, 2015)

it was a right though, and she had every right do such a thing in the first place
let's not play dumb here

she was obviously not in the right frame of mind, but this doesn't excuse that she should not have done it. there's no pity in getting run over by a truck and doing it in spite of her parents in more ways than one and to succeed in giving society an 'awakening'. newsflash: there's not just _one_ consequence. there are_ many_.
 people are forgetting what this kid has done to the person driving the damn truck, what she's done to her family - no matter how strict on their values were - that loved her, no doubt with every bone in their bod

what's better, killing yourself because you think you're beyond hopeless and only providing shock value that'll last 2-3 weeks at most when the world forgets  you a day after or--or

 actually _doing_ something incredibly productive like giving trans girls _hope _for their own lives by being an activist, being_ creative _with her suffering? 
tell me what's better. if you think killing herself has excuses_ because_ she was mentally ill, tell me if her situation was unable to be changed. i don't have pity for her poor choices - that's not what she'd want either, i'd bet. there is no sympathy. there shouldn't be any. 
she might aswell be killing thousands by now, tbh. all it's telling trans girls is killing yourself is a good answer to problems, a good answer to suffering

young (impressionable) girls that look at the media today, they'll see it and it_ will_ sink in - it provides the _opposite_ effect of what leelah alcorn wanted. is that the message she really wanted to get across? 'i couldn't end my suffering, but maybe you can. but right after i kill myself and leave a mess for everyone else to clean up because i'm not thinking straight and i'm the only one that's hurting in the world. blood is on your hands now. ciao. wipe me off your truck when you're done!'
if you think wad's message is cold and heartless (it's blunt, yeah.), think of what the kid's done to herself and others.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Jan 8, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I always thought that one has the right to kill oneself . Why would it be otherwise ?



Well, it forces a financial burden on others to have the body removed, and depending on the method of suicide will require the expenditure of cleaning supplies. 

Kind of a dick move if you think about it.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 9, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Well, it forces a financial burden on others to have the body removed, and depending on the method of suicide will require the expenditure of cleaning supplies.
> 
> Kind of a dick move if you think about it.



stfu. removing a dam body is not the true burden (in a general case). don't even say something like that. I hate ignorant people. This girl went through some struggles that u would only dream of going through. She had the right to suicide i will admit that. And even she had disgusting parents and a not supportive community and no social outlet at a point. She shouldn't have killed herself, yes. but she had the right to and she definitely doesn't need uneducated trollish people like u saying more ignorant bullsht. Kindly i say inform urself sir.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 9, 2015)

dude, what are you even _arguing

_


----------



## Vasto Lorde King (Jan 11, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I think it's definable as some sort of disorder or illness. Rephrased into soft cotton padding, it's something else. But it's not functional behavior.
> 
> That said, the analogy I always come back to is a pretend mental illness or chemical disorder where someone is bothered by having genitals and wants them removed. If left untreated, they mutilate themselves, cause serious injury, hemorrhaging or death. If treated, their genitals will be removed through a professional medical procedure and they can be functional members of society. It's puzzling and disordered, but I think it's still moral and a-okay to try to safely treat that. So it goes with stories like this. And, of course, so would follow a slew of SJW progressive liberals rephrasing the clear biological disorder of wanting to remove your genitals into some kind of freedom or civil rights issue, where people with this clear and observable disorder, imbalance, illness, are not actually disordered, but simply unique and minority.
> 
> ...



But have they actually found, evidence that imply that this is a disorder or the other way around? To me it's really hard to define, similar as in a chicken and the egg problem. Simply passing it off as a disorder is a bit simplistic but the socially correct people simply passing it off as having the wrong body is bullshit to me. I mean you cannot just ignore your genetic blueprint, ignore several months of development which aside from your personality ussually go without any sort of problem. I could buy it if the transgender person's body was kinda underdeveloped for example the primary features that define a male as a male are either not functioning or somehow nearly nonexistent, if you could find some evidence back in ones genetic blueprint that somehow imply that the body was meant to develop similar to that of a female. I'd possibly buy it. But they all have xy chromosomes. Seems to me that they were supposed to be a male physcally atleast. whatever is the answer it's probably none of the two options soley.


----------



## petrichor (Jan 11, 2015)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Well, it forces a financial burden on others to have the body removed, and depending on the method of suicide will require the expenditure of cleaning supplies.
> 
> Kind of a dick move if you think about it.



BUt don't you think that being bullied by her own parents to the point that she killed herself was kind of a dick move too?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 11, 2015)

> But have they actually found, evidence that imply that this is a disorder or the other way around? To me it's really hard to define, similar as in a chicken and the egg problem. Simply passing it off as a disorder is a bit simplistic but the socially correct people simply passing it off as having the wrong body is bullshit to me. I mean you cannot just ignore your genetic blueprint, ignore several months of development which aside from your personality ussually go without any sort of problem. I could buy it if the transgender person's body was kinda underdeveloped for example the primary features that define a male as a male are either not functioning or somehow nearly nonexistent, if you could find some evidence back in ones genetic blueprint that somehow imply that the body was meant to develop similar to that of a female. I'd possibly buy it. But they all have xy chromosomes. Seems to me that they were supposed to be a male physcally atleast. whatever is the answer it's probably none of the two options soley.



Yeah. Nature isn't perfect and wise and sentient. Nature makes tons of biological mistakes. Mutations, imbalances, undeveloped parts, disordered cognition, on and on. There are mappable reasons for all sorts of dysfunctions, whether it's addicts, depressives, suicidal people, phobic people, anxiety problems, spectrum disorders, or sexual identity dysfunctions. You can find the problem in the chemicals and hormones, in the brain mapping, so on

I use dysfunctional in the strictest sense of the world because I'm not a doctor. All I have is language. A functional person and a functional brain is functioning in its environment alike its environment. I have one friend of the family who swapped genders, and he's never been happier and more functional as a member of society. I barely know him. But he did become a functional member of society after the change, when he absolutely wasn't before. It balanced him out. Being born into an imbalanced biology like that is serious. It's not for hipsters to commoditize as some kind of vogue counterculturalism. It's not for progressives to rephrase and commandeer into blogs about oppressive hospitals 'assigning' us our genders at birth without waiting around to see what we truly feel in our hearts we want to be. Maybe their hearts are in the wrong place. But their thinking is not thinking. There's a mob of hipsters who commoditize this struggle as some kind of novelty to be imitated or aped for their own individuality. If you haven't met those parents who decide to support transgender people by refusing to give their children gender-specific names, you gotta know that they aren't just a invention. They exist. Their thinking exists.

I think these imbalances and disorders are serious. I don't think they are grave, and I don't think people suffering with them should be weighed down by that seriousness, to feel their problems are insurmountable. But jeez, people, don't pretend their struggle is really some kind of bizarre artistic choice that the rest of us are too narrow minded to appreciate. Shit is serious. It's not normal for some boy to pop out and want to be a girl. That doesn't mean you should be ashamed if you're the abnormal case. It just means that if your boy doesn't have measurable hormonal and chemical imbalances that correlate to that, you don't have to stage some progressive zoo exhibit where you refuse to 'assign' him a gender until he's good and ready to make his own choices. To do so might be well intentioned, but it's also kind of disrespectful to the biological seriousness of actually being born in, as they say, the wrong body.

People get goofy with this stuff.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 12, 2015)

petrichor said:


> BUt don't you think that being bullied by her own parents to the point that she killed herself was kind of a dick move too?


here's the problem with that, though. 

they're christians, religious. that's the keyword. this doesn't automatically mean they're close-minded; but there's a fair chance they'd go through a stage of denial.  the child can't obviously blindly _expect _them to change their perceptions, ideals, and views of trans/whatever. it takes time (and when you birth out a baby boy, you expect it to stay this way, that your baby boy is and feels like_ very_ much a boy. you raise a boy. you buy clothes for this boy. this is a huge _huge_ change.), just like figuring out how to be comfortable with her identity--they have to find the time to be comfortable with_ her_ identity, too. leelah - who did not realize this, and never will it seems - effects not just herself, but various others. especially her parents.
i'm not saying that her parents aren't to blame for her circumstance, but they are not, and they will never be responsible for her death. she chose that. they are, however, responsible for their reactions. and she is also responsible for hers.

the article only shows_ one side of the story_: and this is leelah's. leelah was very young, very naive, and very fragile. most teens rebel against their parents and paint them to be villainous. that's only natural. in this situation, this could be seen as very extreme because of the dysphoria and dejection.


----------



## Risyth (Jan 12, 2015)

Trinity said:


> here's the problem with that, though.
> 
> they're christians, religious. that's the keyword. this doesn't automatically mean they're close-minded; but there's a fair chance they'd go through a stage of denial.  the child can't obviously blindly _expect _them to change their perceptions, ideals, and views of trans/whatever. it takes time (and when you birth out a baby boy, you expect it to stay this way, that your baby boy is and feels like_ very_ much a boy. you raise a boy. you buy clothes for this boy. this is a huge _huge_ change.), just like figuring out how to be comfortable with her identity--they have to find the time to be comfortable with_ her_ identity, too. leelah - who did not realize this, and never will it seems - effects not just herself, but various others. especially her parents.
> i'm not saying that her parents aren't to blame for her circumstance, but they are not, and they will never be responsible for her death. she chose that. they are, however, responsible for their reactions. and she is also responsible for hers.
> ...


*I've gotta remind myself to rep you for this.*


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 12, 2015)

Arinna said:


> Although I am against suicide too, people are being way too harsh on judging this kid.
> Of course, when we look at it from rational point of view without being clouded by emotions, it's very easy to say:
> * "Why did she killed herself ? she could have done blah blah blah"
> or
> ...





Trinity said:


> here's the problem with that, though.
> 
> they're christians, religious. that's the keyword. this doesn't automatically mean they're close-minded; but there's a fair chance they'd go through a stage of denial.  the child can't obviously blindly _expect _them to change their perceptions, ideals, and views of trans/whatever. it takes time (and when you birth out a baby boy, you expect it to stay this way, that your baby boy is and feels like_ very_ much a boy. you raise a boy. you buy clothes for this boy. this is a huge _huge_ change.), just like figuring out how to be comfortable with her identity--they have to find the time to be comfortable with_ her_ identity, too. leelah - who did not realize this, and never will it seems - effects not just herself, but various others. especially her parents.
> i'm not saying that her parents aren't to blame for her circumstance, but they are not, and they will never be responsible for her death. she chose that. they are, however, responsible for their reactions. and she is also responsible for hers.
> ...



These could easily be the best two posts in this thread, I don't think I could have laid it out better if I tried.


----------



## Samehada (Jan 12, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I always thought that one has the right to kill oneself . Why would it be otherwise ?



Pretty sure people just look down on it as it shows weakness rather than heroism. Playing devil's advocate here.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 12, 2015)

Samehada said:


> Pretty sure people just look down on it as it shows weakness rather than heroism. Playing devil's advocate here.



Yeah, and now weakness now symbalized not being worth sympathy now. Just because ur weak doesn't mean u don't deserve respect. No1 on here has experienced half of wht she did in her short life i bet.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 12, 2015)

It looks sketchy when people seem like they are criticizing her for killing herself, but the criticism is mostly there just to keep a cultural stance of admonishing, un-glorifying, being critical of, dissuading from, picking on, foreboding and being judgmental of... Suicide. Which is super okay and good. I don't want culture be accepting of suicide. I don't want culture to glorify it. Culturally, we should use the smallest amount of respect as we reasonably, morally can when reacting to suicide. Because nobody wants anyone to do it. We're not out and out disrespectful in the mainstream media, but I'm all right with people getting mean spirited about it. I think it's good for teens and the like to read things like this and see how judgmental everyone is of the action. I think there are points in life where people of all ages, inhibitions and imbalances might tip a little bit, teeter and totter, and it's good to have such a clear message that there's a lot of judgment out there criticizing suicide. That's not to say that suicide is something anyone can be pressured into if we don't criticize it as a culture. But I think it's okay for the culture to maintain this thin veil of judgment towards suicide. I think there are a lot of social norms and guard rails we put up as a culture when we're judgmental or critical of a lifestyle or decision, and that's not always bad, and i think it does influence people in so many ways.

We shouldn't be accepting of suicide. I mean, it's important to be respectful. But cultures have to be careful about this stuff. People are suggestible and susceptible to their own cultural understanding of an act like suicide. There's a reason so many people jump off the bridge in San Fran, and it's not because that's the only high up place to jump. Just because someone is doing something as serious and real as suicide doesn't mean they aren't in some sense playing into a narrative.

In which sense, it's important for culture to maintain a negative narrative towards suicide.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 12, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> It looks sketchy when people seem like they are criticizing her for killing herself, but the criticism is mostly there just to keep a cultural stance of admonishing, un-glorifying, being critical of, dissuading from, picking on, foreboding and being judgmental of... Suicide. Which is super okay and good. I don't want culture be accepting of suicide. I don't want culture to glorify it. Culturally, we should use the smallest amount of respect as we reasonably, morally can when reacting to suicide. Because nobody wants anyone to do it. We're not out and out disrespectful in the mainstream media, but I'm all right with people getting mean spirited about it. I think it's good for teens and the like to read things like this and see how judgmental everyone is of the action. I think there are points in life where people of all ages, inhibitions and imbalances might tip a little bit, teeter and totter, and it's good to have such a clear message that there's a lot of judgment out there criticizing suicide. That's not to say that suicide is something anyone can be pressured into if we don't criticize it as a culture. But I think it's okay for the culture to maintain this thin veil of judgment towards suicide. I think there are a lot of social norms and guard rails we put up as a culture when we're judgmental or critical of a lifestyle or decision, and that's not always bad, and i think it does influence people in so many ways.
> 
> We shouldn't be accepting of suicide. I mean, it's important to be respectful. But cultures have to be careful about this stuff. People are suggestible and susceptible to their own cultural understanding of an act like suicide. There's a reason so many people jump off the bridge in San Fran, and it's not because that's the only high up place to jump. Just because someone is doing something as serious and real as suicide doesn't mean they aren't in some sense playing into a narrative.
> 
> In which sense, it's important for culture to maintain a negative narrative towards suicide.



I really liked this post. I would however say that there is such a thing as drawing in all aspects of a story and STILL keeping an opinion of suicide being very negative. I've done so much defending of Leelah on this thread that many probably take me as a suicide-sympathizer. Well i'm not particularly one. For this case we have to draw in the most essential thing. and that is the fact that this was as transwoman. I'm drawing in the fact that this could have been prevented if our society had just a better grasp and tolerance of trans people. I do think her killing herself is very uneccesary but ultimately it did bring some notice to this topic and even got me rekindled up to wanna discuss it. And we can't deny that her death didn't bring some sort of wind to this movement. I just hope that we won't have to have all these people dying for no reason. At least now it seems that they are dying and showing it as some national catalyst in hopes that we can get some attention as a community from it.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 12, 2015)

excellent post, reiatsu. excellent.





> I'm drawing in the fact that this could have been prevented if our  society had just a better grasp and tolerance of trans people.


no. 

try again. 



> it's not society's responsibility to be a suicide preventative. it wasn't society's choice she offed herself.
> 
> now it seems that they are dying and showing it as some national  catalyst in hopes that we can get some attention as a community from it.


it may seem this way now simply because the media got a hold of it. there's no hope when the only awareness raised  lasts a short month and dies off as soon as people go to the next big thing being reported. it's like trapping sheep. it does no good. 

there were much better ways to go about this.

all it's done so far is provoke actual suicide sympathizers, blame where it doesn't belong, and tortured famil_ies_, and a dead girl. if any of that is good for a community to raise awareness, please. carry on.

all i see here are candles being lit, sympathy, anger _only_ toward the parents, and people not recognizing how ugly death can be. and i also see a great deal of people using this as an opportunity to make it into their own quandary. whether it be trans, trans pocs, rubbish like  promoting fairness and developing their political propaganda. it's not nice stuff. 
what do candles do? they burn out after a while, don't they? resentment toward christian parents? typical. no one has any right to that. propaganda? fuck off, a child is dead. 

when it stops being about what leelah's done, it also stops being about the core of the issues. and that's not only trying to shift certain attitudes towards the trans community (which, really and truly, i think is a small part of it.)
 what children need to learn nowadays is how to be responsible for their reactions, and understand other perspectives too, and that it takes_ time_. that alot of this requires _patience_. it just does. 
reach an understanding -- not a miscommunication.
 that's the core. that's exactly what happened. that's what made her feel alone; that's what left her to die alone.

all of this?

it does more harm than good.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2015)

lol u nerds are still arguing about this 
unbelievable 
thankfully i don't have a niche in this thread anymore
reiatsuflow and Trinity have overtaken my stances and delivered theirs with far more tact
sadly I'm cynical enough to realize this doesn't matter
no amount of cold hard logic is going to dissuade these defenders from their forced emotional charge for the sake of being the champion of..."muh feelings" basically

also no
suicide shouldn't be a right 
it is in fact illegal 
as hilarious as that is


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Jan 12, 2015)

It's funny we don't put people in prison for suicide attempts


----------



## Forces (Jan 12, 2015)

Transsexuals are mentally ill and SJWs are even worse. This guy who killed himself was a narcissist, he ruined his family's life for not accepting his mental illness, having their life threatened by SJWs, and probably gave the truck driver lots of guilt, because he couldn't suicide in a less-selfish way


----------



## Suit (Jan 12, 2015)

Of course you should try and cheer them up if you care about them as a friend. But making it law that people can't take their own lives is damned selfish. "What about those that they leave behind?" Well if those that they left behind only give a shit once the person's dead, then fuck those guys. Wasn't their life anyway.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 12, 2015)

committing suicide is more selfish
as others have said the financial burden of having to dispose of your body enough is alone
killing is wrong
deal with it


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 12, 2015)

I got a weird thing with suicide because I know one person in particular who seems like a ticking time bomb, and I would be relieved if he ended up killing himself. Reason being, I'm worried about him hurting someone else. Won't get help. Doesn't have enough close people to be able to confront him successfully. Some of his problems run in his family, so there's compounded problems.

He might get better. Maybe nothing will happen. But there are times, I suppose, when suicide is legit heroic. All those news stories where some imbalanced, mentally disordered person ends up shooting a bunch of people before offing himself... People snark about how he should have just killed himself and saved everyone the misery. Sometimes people actually do that. It's a good note to go out on, if you're that far gone.

That's the one instance I can think of when I would be really proud of somebody for killing themselves. But we're talking about someone who, through a series of unfortunate circumstances, got too old and too far gone in too much isolation to have the capacity to get better. It's the equivalent of someone throwing themselves on their own grenade to save others from the explosion.


----------



## Suit (Jan 12, 2015)

WAD said:


> committing suicide is more selfish
> as others have said the financial burden of having to dispose of your body enough is alone
> killing is wrong
> deal with it



Set that shit ablaze. Life insurance be damned.


----------



## Undead (Jan 13, 2015)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> It's funny we don't put people in prison for suicide attempts


I'm not following. Why would we waste taxpayers money to put someone who wants to take his or her own life in prison?


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 13, 2015)

reiatsuflow said:


> I got a weird thing with suicide because I know one person in particular who seems like a ticking time bomb, and I would be relieved if he ended up killing himself. Reason being, I'm worried about him hurting someone else. Won't get help. Doesn't have enough close people to be able to confront him successfully. Some of his problems run in his family, so there's compounded problems.
> 
> He might get better. Maybe nothing will happen. But there are times, I suppose, when suicide is legit heroic. All those news stories where some imbalanced, mentally disordered person ends up shooting a bunch of people before offing himself... People snark about how he should have just killed himself and saved everyone the misery. Sometimes people actually do that. It's a good note to go out on, if you're that far gone.
> 
> That's the one instance I can think of when I would be really proud of somebody for killing themselves. But we're talking about someone who, through a series of unfortunate circumstances, got too old and too far gone in too much isolation to have the capacity to get better. It's the equivalent of someone throwing themselves on their own grenade to save others from the explosion.



I agree. Another interesting point made. It shows that there is no black and white when it comes to suicide. not even close.


WAD said:


> committing suicide is more selfish
> as others have said the financial burden of having to dispose of your body enough is alone
> killing is wrong
> deal with it



Everyone has the right to their own being and can commit suicide and its not selfish entirely becuz its their own dam choice.

deal with it.



Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> It's funny we don't put people in prison for suicide attempts



I'm taking this as a joke. And this joke isn't very funny.


Trinity said:


> excellent post, reiatsu. excellent.no.
> 
> try again.
> 
> ...



None of that blah blah stuff matters. we are talking about a severe minority here. none of that mainstream stuff that u want to teach kids that they are responsible and stuff matters. bcuz when u are already removed from society bcuz u are an extreme minority, u just dont care. she felt like she was in a world swimming alone. what society needs to do is teach acceptance and individuality.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 13, 2015)

none of that blah blah stuff matters. what you need to do is stop letting my point fly past your head and take a second and_ closer _look. 

when a society is currently the equivalent of a flock of sheep, there is no such thing as individuality and thinking for yourself. it's not society's responsibility for the way a child sees themselves. again, you're blaming society. every inch of it. this has nothing to do with society and everything to do with perception and children feeling self-entitled. not one person should rely upon others to view them in a positive  light. that's never how it worked.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2015)

It seems as if a recurring theme of late are transgenders who go through with a sex change surgery and realize too late that its too much for them to handle, who commit suicide.

In the past, I think transgenders had to go through multiple counseling sessions and a battery of tests to ensure its something they really want and can live with, before they could even qualify to have a sex change op.  I wonder if those restrictions have been loosened given there seem to be a lot of people who shouldn't have been allowed to have the surgery, who are having it these days.


----------



## DavyChan (Jan 14, 2015)

Trinity said:


> none of that blah blah stuff matters. what you need to do is stop letting my point fly past your head and take a second and_ closer _look.
> 
> when a society is currently the equivalent of a flock of sheep, there is no such thing as individuality and thinking for yourself. it's not society's responsibility for the way a child sees themselves. again, you're blaming society. every inch of it. this has nothing to do with society and everything to do with perception and children feeling self-entitled. not one person should rely upon others to view them in a positive  light. that's never how it worked.



If by self-entitled u mean that they feel they have the right to kill themselves then yes they do. People have rights and they have the right to feel bad. People go through sht and they feel like the world is ending. It's not being arrogant, it's just natural. You want this child and people like her to just suck it up and view themselves postitively. Well honey let me tell u that its not that easy. She can't just shrug off the world and act like she has a purpose if the world hasn't given her a position to have one. The world (society) deems people like her as an outcast and therefore she responded naturally and felt bad about it. Children aren't superheroes. You can't expect EVERYTHING out of them. And u definitely shouldn't pin this whole dilemna on her when it's clearly her ignorant parent's fault.


----------

